# East Coast/West Coast, Outdoor Satori grow off



## ston-loc

So drfting07 and I are going to do a side by side journal. Seems no ones really journaled an outdoor Satori grow, and people seem to be interested. 
I'll speak for myself here on out, and drfting can chime in what he's got going on.
I planted 5 Satori seeds on the 21st, and 5 Beyond The Brain, a satori cross also. This is my first time from seed, so I'm not sure if I'm screwing it up or what, but just waiting to see what else happens. So far, have 1 beyond the brain, and 2 Satori's above dirt. Waiting on the others to hopefully pop up. Here's my few pics so far. Not too interesting, but wanted to journal this grow from the get go.
Plan to veg indoors under my 20K 4 lamp 2foot T5's until the first week of May, then harden them off outdoors and get them growing. Thanks for looking. Really stoked to see how this goes. Also going to be fun having a side by side of someone else from a different region to compare to also. Anywho, here's the few pics of what's currently going on here on the west coast.


----------



## dman1234

Looking good so far, im in, i just found out my 2 satori's are both girls, and its my first time growing it also.


----------



## getnasty

I fumbled around with the seeds while they were sprouting in my solo cups every couple of days if they havent sprouted yet, just to see if i could find the sprout, and if not, the seed. Didn't seem to harm them. Just a little info there... if they havent sprouted within their 7-10 days, I'd go digging.


----------



## ston-loc

Already impatient enough have done that, carefully. All but one of the beyond the brains have sprouted as of this morning. Just not above dirt yet. Those are the cups inside the house just watching and waiting. The small setup with the light is out in the garage. Hopefully I wake up to more above dirt in the am.


----------



## drfting07

Lookin good ston-loc! I have the same t5 set-up too (4 bulb 2 foot) it works very well. Learned this morning my shipment from TAS has departed the NY sorting facility and ill see those girls in no time now! Everything is patiently waiting in the wings ready to go! It will be no time now Ston!

edit: What Size flowering pots are you leaning towards? Im thinking 30 gallon pots, 3 plants per pot and wrapped and topped in chicken wire as sort of a "scrog" method. Im going for more of a bush than a tree this season.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:    mojo for your fellas Satoris....we did a satori grow outsdie couple years back...IME...she didnt do well here in PNW for me...Ill fallow along though as I love outdoor grows

take care and be safe


----------



## ston-loc

One plant per pot Drftin. I'll transplant into smaller gallon pots for veg, then eventually into 5 gallon buckets I used last year. Also going to try out 7 gallon smart pots I picked up too. I'll get more detailed with soil and nutes when the time comes. I'm pretty sure we're going different routes all around on that also, so will be interesting to watch and compare results.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds fun you peeps, green mojo for the satori!


----------



## bho_expertz

I have something to say about Satori ... *Legen *... Wait for it ... *Dary*. Awesome smoke ... Will for sure in a near future buy 2 bags of seeds to find a nice mother.

Extreme good for happy times ... Very good indeed :aok:


----------



## drfting07

Different routes indeed Ston-Loc. :holysheep: 
 The Line Up: 
****6X Mandala Satori****
1x G13 Labs White Widow FEM
1x Dinafem Critical Jack FEM

Of course the Satori is the most anticipated. I'm going to be fallowing NV's Super Soil mix. Seeds will be grown out in my base mix in gallon nursery containers for 4-6 weeks, then into their final homes with a dousing of Fertilizer Tea. Hopefully with the limited head room I have for my seedlings (8") and the T5 im using, I can squeeze in 5 or 6 nodes and FIM before I harden them off and they go outside.  

Not sure if i will do one plant per pot in 10 gallon prune pots, or if im going with 3 per 30 gallon prune pot. Once in their flowering containers Ill continue to LST/Top/FIM to get some nice bushy girls and then SCROG til harvest. Im interested in seeing how the SCROG works outdoors. Hoping for 4 or 5 big beautiful females at flowering. :icon_smile:


----------



## getnasty

i r in


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Hey 4U! Already have my plans for the hoop house drawn out and the plot is ready, Excited to see your journal this year too. 

Thanks for all the interest guys! Getnasty, hope you have a comfy seat, this is going to be quite the Journal. Dman, BHO and Rosebud! I'm happy to see there are some Satori enthusiasts keeping a close eye on this journal. 

All my pots are filled with soil, watering jug and molasses is on standby. Germination Station is build and ready for my lovely Satori's. Now all there is to do is wait......:48: Ston-loc, pass it along.


----------



## ston-loc

:48:

Few more popped up this morning. Both Beyond the Brains though. So far 2 Satori's, and 3 Beyond the Brain's above soil


----------



## drfting07

Are you using MG seed starting mix Ston?


----------



## ston-loc

I ended up using Black Gold Seed Starting mix


----------



## drfting07

Gotcha, im using the same base soil for germ and thru-out my grow. Pro-mix BH with some goodies.


----------



## Rosebud

Did someone say Satori?

This is the best one I have grown to date. I am trying to post a picture for you guys. She has a couple of weeks left.


Just a little bragging. Hope that is ok. I would love to see one grown out doors.  You are gonna have lots of fun.


----------



## ston-loc

:icon_smile:  Beautiful Rose!


----------



## Roddy

Ncie Satori, Rose...and the Christmas cactus behind it is looking good too!


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Roddy said:
			
		

> Ncie Satori, Rose...and the Christmas cactus behind it is looking good too!



:yeahthat:  Looking great Rose!

Ston-loc, I can't do an outdoor grow, but I would love to see how Satori does outdoors for you and drftn.


----------



## drfting07

That sure is purty Rose! And thanks for the Mojo THG.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: STON-LOC! I got my beans _AND_ a sweet g13 labs T Shirt! Time to sow these girls...6x Mandala Satori, 1x G13 Labs White Widow & 1x Dinafem Critical Jack. 

Going to try my hand at breeding this year. A back cross with a Satori, and hopefully a Hybrid too!


----------



## drfting07

Job is done. Just waiting for them to pop their heads now!


----------



## powerplanter

I'm in.


----------



## k0rps

Beautiful looking plant, Rose. She looks huge!
Off to a great start fellas, you picked a good strain :icon_smile: 
Subbed for the ride. Green mojo to you both! :farm:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks guys!   Grab a comfy seat and enjoy the ride..... I sure will!!!!!:icon_smile:


----------



## Kushluvr

right on drift.....r u using NC's mix?

30gal pots....3 plants?

when r u planning on putting these outside?


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Hi Kush
Its NVs mix, yes. Only thing im ditching is the rice hulls. Everything else i get locally.  
Not sure if im going 30 gallon, three girls, 20 gallon and two girls or 10 gallon, one plant per pot. Im almost leaning towards 10 or 12 gallon pots with 1 girl per pot and 35% hot mix, but I wont really know til sex shows. I might be able to squeeze some more hot mix in the pots depending on the number of females i have. I have ~40 gallons of hot mix to work with and ~80 gallons of base mix. 
When they pop their heads, they will get 24/7 lighting via T5's for 4 or 5 weeks, then they will go outdoors second week of may to a hoop house til they harden off, then transplanted to their perminant flowering container. Veg should be 4 or 5 months long before flowering.


----------



## Kushluvr

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: Hi Kush
> Its NVs mix, yes. Only thing im ditching is the rice hulls. Everything else i get locally.
> Not sure if im going 30 gallon, three girls, 20 gallon and two girls or 10 gallon, one plant per pot. Im almost leaning towards 10 or 12 gallon pots with 1 girl per pot and 35% hot mix, but I wont really know til sex shows. I might be able to squeeze some more hot mix in the pots depending on the number of females i have. I have ~40 gallons of hot mix to work with and ~80 gallons of base mix.
> When they pop their heads, they will get 24/7 lighting via T5's for 4 or 5 weeks, then they will go outdoors second week of may to a hoop house til they harden off, then transplanted to their perminant flowering container. Veg should be 4 or 5 months long before flowering.



Hey dude!!!!

the more hot in the pot the better, specially for outside.........

NC put a pre vegged AK47 that was 3'tx3'w in a 5'x5' hole with 32 gallons of hot mix in the bottom..........for 1 plant....and put it outside 6/1...!!!!!

....just a thought! more the better!

if they arent to big...then 15-20 gal's of hot per plant is good!! 

gonna be off the hook too..btw! should be awesome, im in for the ride too!


----------



## Kushluvr

ya know man, id look into getting those hulls.........any brew store will have them!!!


----------



## drfting07

Kush, its going to be more like 4 or 5 gallons of hot medium per plant. If I need to ill feed with an organic fertilizer tea or top-dress with more hot once going into flower. The satoris are a lighter feeder also, from what i gathered. 

The hot mix is more of a piggy back to get me thru a hearty veg cycle. Its my first time with Super Soils and with a soil-less mix. I dont want to get too carried away. After this season ill adjust for my next batch. I am NOT going to fry these, and believe me when i say, these will be big beautiful girls at the end of flower.


----------



## ston-loc

So still only 5 out of 10 above dirt. Carefully dug around to see what the looks of the 5 were doing, and I was mistaken. 2 seeds haven't even cracked. The other 3 have the tap root coming out but nothing seems to be happening. I decided to drop 2 more Satori seeds in dirt yesterday just to better my odds that I actually get some girls. Pics of seedlings aren't too exciting, but here's the current looks


----------



## drfting07

Very exciting stuff Ston-loc! Green Mojo for your seedlings. Hope those beans show their heads for you soon. Mine have been in their pots for 36 hours now.


----------



## ston-loc

Random question for those looking here. Generally speaking, with you who've done it before. First time from seeds and would rather ask now, then screw up and wished I'd asked. Watering seedlings. How often does it usually seem to need to water in solo cups? Like once a day? Less? Temps under the lights is anywhere from high 60's to low 80's. Most of the time mid 70's though. RH between 30-40%. Once they're above ground do I go with the "water, wait til its almost dry again, then water?" 
Just keeping not sprouted seeds moist, seems like I'm PH'ing water and watering at the same time too often.  Rambling, sorry, got home from a long day and burned one down.... :48: General question i guess is anyone who's grown from seed in solo cups have a general time frame of how often to water? Haha. I'll stop now. Brain is racing wanting to keep going.... hahahaha


----------



## Grower13

Mark me down as present. good luck to y'all... green mojo

:48:


----------



## Roddy

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Random question for those looking here. Generally speaking, with you who've done it before. First time from seeds and would rather ask now, then screw up and wished I'd asked. Watering seedlings. How often does it usually seem to need to water in solo cups? Like once a day? Less? Temps under the lights is anywhere from high 60's to low 80's. Most of the time mid 70's though. RH between 30-40%. Once they're above ground do I go with the "water, wait til its almost dry again, then water?"
> Just keeping not sprouted seeds moist, seems like I'm PH'ing water and watering at the same time too often.  Rambling, sorry, got home from a long day and burned one down.... :48: General question i guess is anyone who's grown from seed in solo cups have a general time frame of how often to water? Haha. I'll stop now. Brain is racing wanting to keep going.... hahahaha



When dry....best I can say. I check mine several times a day and add water as I see the soil dry on top. Solo cups are a tricky one since they're so small...make sure to have a drain hole or twenty!


----------



## drfting07

I water when its almost dry. You dont want the soil to dry completely like you would for an adult plant. This can cause your new tap root to dry out and die. Rather, keep the soil about as dry as a rung out sponge and water when its becomes a little drier than that. I use 1 gallon nursery containers from the start though, and i havent had to water them since i have sown the seeds. 

On another more exciting note, almost all of my Satoris have either shown their head from the soil surface, or are pushing thu. The White Widow is also pushing thru. Only one im not sure about is the Critical Jack. I think the seed was trash when i got it. I dont expect to see it. Oh well it was a freebie.


----------



## Rosebud

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Random question for those looking here. Generally speaking, with you who've done it before. First time from seeds and would . :48: General question i guess is anyone who's grown from seed in solo cups have a general time frame of how often to water? Haha. I'll stop now. Brain is racing wanting to keep going.... hahahaha



You don't want them too wet. I think I probably waited five days before I watered. I always do what Mandalaseeds.com tells me to. You are gonna do fine ston-loc.


----------



## drfting07

Mandala seeds seems to be very hardy Ston-loc.

I had 100% germination rate within 5 days. After taking a better look, all 6x Satoris are pushing through. 

I turned the light and fans on to get the temps up a little. I dont run them when they havent sprouted for the exact reason to keep the soil moist. When the fans and T5s are on, the soil surface dries out much more rapidly, almost to the point that I had to water up to every other day when I ran solo cups. This is another reason why I chose 1 gallon containers to germ in. Im watering alot less frequently. 

Just remember, less is better than more as far as watering goes, IME.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for all the input everyone. As of this am another satori above dirt. Now have 3 satoris and 3 btb up. The first 3 up already have root coming out the bottom of the cups. Gonna head to the store today for some soil and transplant to 1 gallon containers. It's crazy how fat the satori leaves are!


----------



## drfting07

Lets see those fat satori leaves, Ston-loc.


----------



## drfting07

Sounds like we will be very close on the number of plants we will sex and have flowering outdoors also. I think we are on the right track Ston. 

As of this morning all 6x Satori's are showing their first pair of serrated leaves. I have 1x White Widow above dirt but it hasnt managed to get the shell off yet. I will help it along if it cant do it by tonite. 

:farm: Green Mojo all around! :farm:  
Drfting :48:


----------



## ston-loc

So far 5 satoris above dirt, and 3 Beyond the Brains. Still 4 that haven't popped up yet. The largest BTB and Satori are looking really similar with big fat leaves. The 3 in the first pic already have a bunch of roots to the bottom of the solo cups. Going to transplant to 1 gallon pots either today or tomorrow. Check it out. And take this :48:


----------



## powerplanter

Nice group you got there ston-loc.  PUFF PUFF PASS.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

nOOb question.... Where and what is Satori??? (seedbank-sat/indi/or hybrd?) sorry i been out the strain game for a few years now... Thanks Ahead of time... Looks great so far... 


Aloha
SquidyP


----------



## ston-loc

It's a hybrid from mandala seeds. I ordered mine from the attitude seedbank. Read a lot of great reviews on here from people who've grown it. I decided to give it a try.

"Sex : Regular
Type : Indica / Sativa
Flowering : Photoperiod
Genetics : Sativa-Indica
Flowering Time : Medium
Outdoor Harvest : October
Height : Medium, Tall
THC Level : Medium
Characteristics : fruity-citrus, pungent, therapeutic

Mandala Seeds Satori is an exceptionally easy to grow sativa.  We refined this strain genetically in 2006 to produce an even more reliable and powerful cross that will delight your connoisseur heart.  Satori has shown impressive hardiness against spider mites and other pests, and she possesses a good measure of mould resistance.  Her slim appearance makes it possible to plant in narrow rows, or in SOG, to maximize her typical record yields even more. The firm side shoots provide highest quality cuttings. As with all our sativas she is heat resistant - an added bonus for small indoor environments and hot summer grows. Her cannabis seeds produce mainly sweet & fruity-spicy aroma is a real treat for the senses. Satori grows a long head bud with chunky flowers and does not require much feeding on soil, you can almost do without feeding provided you use quality soil and sufficient pot size (approx. 2 gallon pots for adult plants under 250-600W lamps). Keep EC levels low in hydroponics for best results. All Mandala strains are extremely efficient in nutrient uptake due to their hybrid vigor and require only low EC levels/feeding to develop huge leaf, stem and bud structure. Satori is a high yielding, powerful plant with an exceptional sativa high. The heavy buds are easy to manicure, and from the resinous bud leaves you can produce finest grade hash, comparable in quality to the famous Nepalese &#8220;temple balls&#8221;. "


----------



## SquidyPacheco

ston-loc said:
			
		

> It's a hybrid from mandala seeds. I ordered mine from the attitude seedbank. Read a lot of great reviews on here from people who've grown it. I decided to give it a try.


 

 Thanks... Ill check it out.. and yeah ive read alot on here about Satori .. rosebuds pic of the flowerd Satori looks super yummy.. good growings to you my bruddah.. Thanks again

Aloha
SquidyP

edit: Thanks for the info....


----------



## ston-loc

First three that popped up are thriving! Had roots circling the bottoms of the solo cups already so I transplanted them yesterday. Planned to use 1gallon pots, but scored a bunch of these for free and they're 2.7 liters, so about a liter short of a gallon. 
I dug around the other 4 that hadn't popped up yet and they were all duds. Two had tiny tap roots out but were all shriveled up, other two nothing so i pulled them out to make more room under there.
Eventually all 8 will be in the 2.7liter pots under the T5's until it's time to go outside where I'll transplant them into 5 gallon buckets and one in the 7 gallon smart pot I picked up to try.
Getting fun. I'd been missing this since last OD harvest


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Looking good Ston-loc. My 6 satoris are the same age as your youngest, maybe a day older.
I think we are using the same nursery pots, or darn close. Mine are labeled as 1 gallon but they look closer to your size. 
Ive also decided on using smaller pots for flower as well. We might end up having more similar grows as far as container size after all.


----------



## Rosebud

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> Thanks... Ill check it out.. and yeah ive read alot on here about Satori .. rosebuds pic of the flowerd Satori looks super yummy.. good growings to you my bruddah.. Thanks again
> 
> Aloha
> SquidyP
> 
> edit: Thanks for the info....



Thank you ! You should see the one coming down this weekend. My biggest and nicest yet, in my not so humble opinion.  Love the Satori!


----------



## drfting07

Camera charger just came in. Ill post pics of my setup when the battery is charged,


----------



## drfting07

Finally got my camera charger in the mail. As promised. Not much to look at but you get my idea. 6 Satoris, 1 White Widow. Close up is a satori. the lone pot in the back is the white widow.


----------



## guerillaweedfare

wow thanks for posting on my thread drfting07...or else I might not have every found this grow journal. I purchased 10 satori seeds over a week ago so they should be in soon. 

I'm trying to do big things outside this year and from what the attitude says about satori is that they are do very well outside. Can't wait to get them going as this is the first time I have ever tried satori.

...I couldn't help but try them out after reading that it's THG's favorite


----------



## drfting07

Welcome Guerrilla. Sounds like you are well on your way! Our base soil is very similar, what nutrients are you going with? What pot size? 

I wish you the best!
Drfting07


----------



## Moto-Man

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :ciao: STON-LOC! I got my beans _AND_ a sweet g13 labs T Shirt! Time to sow these girls...6x Mandala Satori, 1x G13 Labs White Widow & 1x Dinafem Critical Jack.



Hello, I got those freebies too and I wonder how different the G13 WW might be from say, BC Seed King...

Anyway, I will be watching to see how you do man, I think I will do my LarryOG in the fall maybe.

Cheers,


----------



## drfting07

I have never grown white widow MOTO. Im looking forward to it! Thanks for stopping by.

The satori's are really taking off! The soil is buffered at 6.5 PH which was my goal. They have grown 3x there size in the last 24 hours. Fastest seedlings i have ever grown.


----------



## bho_expertz

Green mojo for yours babies ...

Need to do in the future East/West Side of the Pound Grow :aok: This was a nice ideia


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: *BHO*, Thanks for stopping by! Your satori's look stellar. Im praying for good things...


----------



## guerillaweedfare

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Welcome Guerrilla. Sounds like you are well on your way! Our base soil is very similar, what nutrients are you going with? What pot size?


 i'm glad to hear someone else has a similar soil mix. The nutrients I will be using, I've always used General Hydroponics floramicro, floragro, and florabloom. This is what I've used for years now so I feel pretty familiar with them. 

As for pot size I'm starting them off in my veg closet in 4"X4" containers and then transplanting them outside into huge holes i've dug with my soil mix. 

I'm starting the seeds in a mixture of just some happy frog/fox farms and a bunch of perlite. 

I haven't received my satori's in the mail yet but I'm expecting them soon. So far in veg closet trying to sprout are my special queen, frissian dew, and (2) blue mystic...both of which have pushed through already.

I need my satori's though so I can catch up to you guys!

Happy growing :farm:


----------



## guerillaweedfare

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Finally got my camera charger in the mail. As promised. Not much to look at but you get my idea. 6 Satoris, 1 White Widow. Close up is a satori. the lone pot in the back is the white widow.



This is a sweet set up you got drfting. Very stealthy. It makes me want to make one.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Guerrilla. I Made it for the price of white spray paint. I had everything else including the light. 

My soil mix is 2x 3.8cf bales of Pro-mix BX, a bag of mushroom compost and 15 cups of dolomite lime. Nutrients via NouvelleChef's Super Soil mix. Somewhere between 35 to 50% hot. More and more, 8 gallon prune pots are looking like the right choice, 1 plant per pot


----------



## ston-loc

2 more transplanted today. The back middle and right two are Satori's, and the 3 still in solos also. The other 3 Beyond the Brain all are in the 2.7liter pots now. 
A bit of new growth on them. Going to FIM them once the time comes.


----------



## ston-loc

Any thoughts on this. The last two beyond the brain that were transplanted both have this. Seen it for a little while now, but now that they are growing larger it's way easier to see. It's only on the first set of serrated leaves, and the new growth is all good. This one has it worse than the other one. I have only been giving them ph'd water so far. They started in Black gold seedling mix, and were transplanted into happy frog just a few days back. All the other plants are looking great. What do you guys think this is from?


----------



## powerplanter

I think THG and Rosebud had some plants that were variegated like that.  Are those from Mandala?


----------



## ston-loc

The picture kind of looks like that, but that's just from the lighting. Yes they are Mandala seeds. Look at the edges of that leaf. Thats what I'm wondering about. It's browned and white. Kind of like nute burn maybe, but I haven't given any nutes. Was showing signs of this before I transplanted into the happy frog. All the newer growth looks good and green. It's just the first set of serrated leaves showing it.

Here's a better pic with less light on it


----------



## getnasty

I replied in your other post, and if memory serves me, the Mandala strains take nutrients up very efficiently, and don't need much. Another reason I think this may be nute burn.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah man, thanks. It's just odd because all they have gotten was ph'd water. Now, organics from the Happy Frog soil, but 2 days, and I'm almost positive they showed a little signs already in the seedling mix before transplanting them. Weird thing is none of the other six, even the 1 of the same strain, other 5 Satori are what it's crossed from, are fine in the same conditions... I dunno...


----------



## Roddy

getnasty said:
			
		

> I replied in your other post, and if memory serves me, the Mandala strains take nutrients up very efficiently, and don't need much. Another reason I think this may be nute burn.



Good call!


----------



## ston-loc

It's just weird it's only these two. Same genetics, even same strain, and no mutes fed. Hmmm. Keeping a close eye.


----------



## Roddy

Did you spill water on it during watering?


----------



## ston-loc

Not that I remember. Always make a habit of trying not to get water on the plant itself. What are you thinking? Water on the leaves burned under the lights?


----------



## Roddy

No, maybe if it were the top, but not the bottom.


----------



## ston-loc

Transplanted 2 more Satori today. Only 1 left in the solo cup that's kind of being slow. Probably a couple more days and all will be transplanted. Pretty excited how things are coming along on my first try starting from seed. The front row middle two are the two that I previously posted with the weird burning on the bottom leaves. How soon from seed is it that I can FIM them? Read when their between 8-12 inches, a few places. Having the T5's right on top of them, they're staying really tight and short. Is there a specific time I should wait? Thanks for looking :48:


----------



## drfting07

I usually wait to FIM once ive grown out at least 4 or 5 true nodes. Remember, the first set of serrated leaves dont count, the next set is the first node.


----------



## getnasty

drfting07 said:
			
		

> I usually wait to FIM once ive grown out at least 4 or 5 true nodes. Remember, the first set of serrated leaves dont count, the next set is the first node.


This is the same advice he and others gave me when I asked a few weeks ago. My girls are 8 weeks vegging now, and they're bushy babes to say the least. Just, massive. Almost 3 feet tall to boot. I'm gonna have trees in my closet come June! But yeah, def wait for the third set of true leaves.

Also, thx Roddy!


----------



## ston-loc

Just attempted to FIM the largest 3, so we'll see if i did it right. They were all already on their 6-8th node. The others i'll wait a little bit on.


----------



## ston-loc

Big ol' fatty leaves on these (hopefully) girls :watchplant:  :stoned:


----------



## drfting07

They look great ston-loc! Mine are finally throing some fan leaves. Im on the 3rd node.


----------



## ston-loc

Growin growin growin :icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

Big Bushy Girls!!!!


----------



## drfting07

A little update while im here.

Today is day 13 since they have shown themselves. Second drink of distilled water yesterday. All 6x Mandala Satoris and my lone G13 White Widow are growing out their 3rd true node, and the 4th node is peeking through. They will receive a 1/4 strength organic tea next watering. Dr. Earth Organic 5, brier rabbit molasses and distilled water.

The Satoris, even though being the same age as the White Widow and having the same number of nodes, are twice as big as the WW. The roots are already growing out of the bottom of the 1 gallon pots as well. 

Of the satoris, 5x look identical, and theres the other one...:hubba: 

Its the biggest of the group. The second set of leaves, and the first true node grew 2 identical, 5 leaf fan leaves.Ive never witnessed this before. I have always seen 1 serrated, than 3, than 5 than 7 sometimes 9 or 11 when its of mature age. This one grew its first, single pair of serrated leaves than straight to 5! :icon_smile: its now on its 3rd node, 7 leaves. Its also presenting itself to be more Sativa dominant. Somewhat skinnier, longer leaves and the other 5x have VERY wide and VERY short leaves. 

Im out of a camera, left it at my girlfriends parents house over easter.  Ill have pictures soon, its getting exciting now!


----------



## powerplanter

ostpicsworthless:


----------



## ston-loc

Nice man. Yeah, the five bigger ones of mine (2 satori, 3 beyond the brain) are all shooting roots out of the bottom of the "1 gallon" buckets already too. The 3 BTB all had 5 leafed leaves for their first also. A couple of the satori's did, but some had 3's.


----------



## Rosebud

Your gonna be happy.


----------



## ston-loc

Noticed 9leafed leafs on both the Satori and BTB. Couple pics. Had the 3 largest down to water them. :watchplant: All of them seem to be growing faster now. Soaking up water like crazy! One of them has some wonky looking leaves growing from the top cause I guess I didn't cut low enough when I tried to FIM it. All the others seem to be good and are shooting all kinds of new lower growth.
Thanks for looking. :48:


----------



## powerplanter

Looking good ston.  Nice happy plants.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Day 16, just FIMed the 4th true node :icon_smile:
Nutes tomorrow, 1/4 strength Dr. Earth Organic 5 Fertilizer Tea


----------



## cmd420

lookin' good..(tell that plant to quit smoking.. it'll kill ya


 do you fim again before flipping or just the once?


----------



## drfting07

cmd420 said:
			
		

> lookin' good..(tell that plant to quit smoking.. it'll kill ya
> 
> 
> do you fim again before flipping or just the once?



Thanks CMD! These are outdoors. I will FIM and LST all of veg, or 5 months. Amount of time I FIM depends on the outcome. These will stay bushy....I hope


----------



## SquidyPacheco

cmd420 said:
			
		

> lookin' good..(tell that plant to quit smoking.. it'll kill ya
> 
> 
> do you fim again before flipping or just the once?


 
:rofl:  



Looks great drifting..    :icon_smile:  looks like those ladies will be taking off .. :watchplant: i want to try Satori after reading about it here.. is it a nute hog??? finicky?? or a cal/mag hog??? trying to gather info on this strain.. thanks in advandce..


Mahalo Nui Loa
SquidyP :fly:


Aloha


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Squidy! This is the first time growing Satori. From what i gathered around here and at Mandalas site, its very efficient in nute uptake. So little nutes needed. I havent fed them yet, and they are very green!


----------



## SquidyPacheco

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Thanks Squidy! This is the first time growing Satori. From what i gathered around here and at Mandalas site, its very efficient in nute uptake. So little nutes needed. I havent fed them yet, and they are very green!


 

You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to drfting07 again.


stone_loc- your satoris are looking good bra.. did you and drifting start the grow at the same time??? are you guys using the same nutes and style of growing??? Mahalo for the Satori growoff... im sure this thread will be filled with info when its done... thanks again guys and gals...


Aloha


----------



## drfting07

SquidyPacheco said:
			
		

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to drfting07 again.



Thanks!


----------



## drfting07

I do know its got some sativa in her. Takes a little longer to finish than most true Indicas. 65-75 days i believe.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good Drfting

Hey Squidy, pretty sure I started a week or two before drifting. Everything I've read about the strain is that it doesn't need much on the nutrients. I have yet to feed mine too. Just ph'd water so far and they're super green as well. Though the happy frog they are planted in has organics in it. Drifting is going all organic, i plan to use advanced nutrients sensi A+B, though they don't really seem to be needing them yet. We've both FIM'd them, but I dont think I'll be LST'ing


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston-loc! Been missing you buddy! Your largest look STELLAR! and the others look like they are on the same track as mine. Good to hear from you! Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

For those that LST, would you start training them now? I am starting to lose headroom in my box, but i dont know if they are too young.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Hey Squidy, pretty sure I started a week or two before drifting. Everything I've read about the strain is that it doesn't need much on the nutrients. I have yet to feed mine too. Just ph'd water so far and they're super green as well. Though the happy frog they are planted in has organics in it. Drifting is going all organic, i plan to use advanced nutrients sensi A+B, though they don't really seem to be needing them yet. We've both FIM'd them, but I dont think I'll be LST'ing


 

Mahalo, stone_loc  nice to see a strain that doesnt need a ton of ****(pun inteneded) to make it produce.. ive never used advanced ive seen great results with people who used it tho.. everything looks super nice man..  cant wait to see what these things do when they do start uptaking nutes.. 

Aloha 
SquidyP


----------



## drfting07

Fed the girls this morning and left them outside to enjoy some real sun. Gave them 1/2 strength nutes, as apposed to 1/4 strength. Its hard to over-nute with DR, Earth ive noticed.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> For those that LST, would you start training them now? I am starting to lose headroom in my box, but i dont know if they are too young.


 
:ciao:  *drft*

I start LST at the 3rd true set leafs...and continue untill Im happy


Mojo for your guys grow...those satori  will be huge outside...Be warned:icon_smile: 

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: again 4U 

I can always count on you to stop by and post. I truely appreciate all your incite! 

Ill start to LST very soon. Just FIMed the 4th node. How dramatic of an LST do you do? Have any pics of your work at 3 or 4 nodes?


----------



## Rosebud

All this satori talk...love that girl. Have five going into flower, thinking about being brave and putting one outside. 

Keep up the good work you two! Nothing better then what your growing.


----------



## drfting07

Do It!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

*drft*...I wish we had the :gallery" here still..lost all my pics in there....I like to use pipe cleeaners and make a hook and cut them about 4 inches long to make a hold down...bendher down that 3rd node 90 degree...let her grow up and out 2 more nodes where I use another hook pipe cleaner and pull her down..I work them to the edge of the container that has holes around it to hold the branches down...I did LST hard on my "Gooey Mom"  she is ready for out back and will be LST  more through the summer..be sure look for My outdoor grow next week sometime...hope this helps

take care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks buddy.

And I always do keep an eye on your outdoor thread! :icon_smile: 

On another note, I was thinking to myself while i was just mowing grass, You seem to be one of the oldest surviving member here. (thats meant in the nicest way possible  ) Do you seem to remember why The Brothers Grunt arent around anymore? I miss those guys dearly!


----------



## ston-loc

Hey all! Happy 420! :48:

Managed to get out of work early today. Got home, checked the "girl"s out. Gave the 3 that were ready for water their first dose of veg nutes at 1/2 strength. 

Going to head out to some festivities now. Have a great day all. And a picture just for fun  Solo cup sitting there for size comparison


----------



## drfting07

Man, how they have bushed out! Very nice Ston!


----------



## ston-loc

After being high as a kite most of the day, and lots of :watchplant:
I think I will LST some of the certain phenos that are super tight vertical. What's really odd is I'm groing Satori, and Beyond The Brain which is a Satori and if I remember right some Columbian Sativa? off the top of my head. Well the odd part is that there are 2 types of phenos of Satori, and 2 phenos of BTB, and they are identical. Literally I have to look at the labels because even different strains, the different phenos look alike. Sorry if I'm rambling. What time is it now? :stoned:  Think I'll rip on one more thank you very much....


----------



## ston-loc

Stinkin heatwave hitting all of a sudden. Well not that hot but feels like it. Yesterday was mid 80's, in the garage was high 80's with me hourly exchanging air all afternoon. Today forcasted to hit 90's and we were going out all day, so I gave the "girls" their first glimpse of sunshine. Got them in a spot that was going to be shaded soon after we left. Came home to them looking like this. They are definitely ready to transplant, but I think I'll keep them in at night in these pots for another week or so before transplant and 24/7 outdoor. All have had their first dose of 1/2 strength veg nutes as of now. All but the 3 smallest are needing water every day now. THIRSTY GIRLS!


----------



## Irish

looking good ston-loc.  send sunshine my way.


----------



## ston-loc

Am I boring ya'll will all the small plant, veg pics? They all were out in the sun again today. Was really planning to hold off until the first week of may to get them out side, but this weather is actually being way better than last year at this time. They all have tons of roots at the drainage holes of these pots. Going to LST on some after all, but going to wait til their final transplants. Cant fit bigger pots inside, so we'll see soon enough once I finally cave and transplant outside for good... Happy Sunday all, thanks for looking.

Only about 7" tall, but throwing 9 leafed fans almost the size of my hand


----------



## drfting07

Ston-loc Ide say you have one of the greenest thumbs of a second year grower. Keep up the great work, i would be mad jealous if I was on my second grow too. My 2nd ever grow results were nothing like yours. Mad props my friend, you got it! And NO, you are not boring us, keep the pics comin my friend! Loving it!

Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

A little bondage action.  Secondary branching is coming in nicely. A few of them i may have topped rather than Fim'ed also. Not too concerned about it, im happy with the progress so far :icon_smile: 



Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks drfting. Means a lot.

Yours are looking good too. Man the more I look at mine I really wan to get them transplanted and start tying them down. Some are bushing out, but some are getting super leggy. Tons of new growth spots, but stretching fast! Some have literally grown a few inches just since yesterday! Already getting stinky too. In a good way, I just didn't expect smells so soon.


----------



## ston-loc

Running out of room! I literally had to water one plant twice today too. Be it the small container, outside, and growing strong I don't know. But I watered 2 this am, and noted which ones. Went out for a smoke and did the "lift check" this evening, and one of those two was bone dry! One of the biggest and quickest growing, but sheesh. Really going to be transplanting soon....

First pic, running out of room.
Second and Third, the two phenos. Not sure where the stretch of the one is coming from, but its definitely there....


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston-loc 

I bet those girls are stinking up your garage. Mine already smell pretty dank already, especially when im tying them down. :holysheep:  Im having to water every other day now. I just fed them and i need to water them today. Nute uptake should be in hyper-drive now. Im expecting a big boom in growth next feeding which will be in about 3 days. :hubba:

Edit: Your girls might be a little rootbound now, and that may be contributing to your stretching on some. 
Green Mojo 
Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Yup, definitely getting stinky. You're probably right. Going to stop and get soil after work and pick up soil. Transplant in the next day or two.


----------



## ston-loc

Got home from work, ripped a big ol' bowl, and got to work. Transplanted all 8 in a mere 2 stoned hours.

Mixed about 3/4 FFOF with a 1/4 Happy Frog. A heaping handful of added perlite, and about a half quart of worm castings.

Kind of a bucket/pot experiment. I'm reusing the 4 5gallon buckets I used last season. I bought a 7 gallon smart pot from HTG when I bought my light, (a satori is in that one). And instead of having to make a special trip to the hardware store, I just forked out the extra few bucks at the hydro store today and bought 3 5gallon "Root Master" pots. We'll see.

Going to pull the two shortest laggers back in under the T5's at night and see if they don't bulk up a bit until they are too tall. As of now, 4/24, the other 6 are officially outdoors. Fingers crossed for girls and green mojo. Let the fun begin.....

Anywho, gotta get to making dinner. Thanks for looking


----------



## ston-loc

And like clockwork, rain comes today..... :/


----------



## bho_expertz

They look really good. Stellar Job :aok:


----------



## k0rps

Looking great guys. Lovin' the different styles  

Keep it up, they'll be huge bushes before ya know it! :icon_smile:


----------



## Irish

hey ston, looking good man. word of advice on those masking tape id's on your pots, first rain comes, thier gonna come right off. i'd use duct tape, and a plant stake in each pot as double protection if its important to differentiate between whos who...jmo...

drfting, pretty tied up! hee hee, you got them right where you want them now!


----------



## ston-loc

Good call Irish. So I've never LST'd before. Got home from work and did 4U's method with drilling holes in the rim of the bucket and using pipe cleaners. Only did 5 of the 8. Not sure if i was too late or not. Some stretched alot, so not sure if i waited too long. No pics yet, but I'll snap a few. They def look a lot punier all splain out. Masochists like their daddy, :rofl: haha


----------



## ston-loc

What say ya'll


----------



## Irish

looks like a nine line bind to me...


----------



## ston-loc

???


----------



## ston-loc

Good, bad? Serious question. I have no experience with lst'ing


----------



## ston-loc

No more to do, get that, but how do they look? Don't get why certain few stretched so much, and others didn't. Hmm


----------



## Irish

thats looking good ston. i don't tie down often either. i'm running in pots outdoors this summer too, and i think i will do some 'lst; also...my girls are about 15-16 weeks old right now...4u is the lst master, and i've watched him for years tie some girls down, and i mean right down to the ground too! lol. mj is tough, long as you dont spap that top off you're doing great. just gotta let it adjust before going ahead further for a day or three...


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: the basic rule o thumb is: keep the main growth shoot, that is located at the top of the plant, lower than all the other growth shoots on the plant. This will send most of the growth hormones to the top most shoot, which will now be the lower branching of the plant. They look LST'd to me! Good job ston!


----------



## powerplanter

You guys are doing a heck of a job.  Nice thread.


----------



## drfting07

Day 24. Really starting to fill in nicely. Here comes the growth explosion! :hubba: Just fed them this morning. Full Strength, thorough watering with Dr. Earth Organic 5.  Snapped some pics just now for your viewing pleasure. 

Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

Can you spot the White Widow? :icon_smile: Hint: it isnt in the first or second picture


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good Drft. I see you got em outside. Still bringin them in under the T5's at night or they OD for good now?


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: 

Im really contemplating that decision. Not sure yet. Its more the weather that has me pulling them in. I feel 13 hours outdoors shows faster growth than 24 hours indoors. They love the sunshine!


----------



## powerplanter

I think I read somewhere that the sun puts out 50,000 lumens per sq. inch.  I think that's what it said.  :confused2:


----------



## ston-loc

They seem to be doing ok. Ended up tying another down too.  The 7 gallon smart pot Satori, and one of the white 5 gallon bucket Beyond the Brains are the only two not tied down. One pic for a fun sat. :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

One more, :48:  Peep the size


----------



## drfting07

looking fantastic. Flawless ston! good job thus far.


----------



## Rosebud

beautimus~


----------



## ston-loc

Just spent a little while inspecting the plants, and it looks like I've got 2 girls so far  The Satori in the smart pot, and one of the Beyond the Brains in the black pot found white preflower hairs on :fly:


----------



## ston-loc

Make it 3 female. 2 satori an 1 beyond the brain so far. Fingers crossed. Likin the odds though. Was hoping for at least 4


----------



## getnasty

ostpicsworthless:


Well, the above post is anyways.


----------



## ston-loc

Tried to get pics earlier, but the sun made the pics super blurry. They are uber small, but def female preflowers. I'll try again now that they're in shade. No gaurantees


----------



## getnasty

Lol, thanks bud!


----------



## ston-loc

No luck. Even busted out the mrs fancy camera and all I got was blurry pics.  I'll have her take a few tomorrow cause she actually knows how to use the thing. Too dark now.


----------



## drfting07

SCHWEET Ston! Congrats on the ladies.


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile: 4 Weeks from seed. Starting to throw out alternating nodes on the Satori's.  

Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

Going to be transplanting into 3 gallon nursery pots and feed with teas/top dress until their final flowering containers. This should buy me a little more time. I still have a Super Soil to mix up and cook. 

Edit: I have some yellowing. I think it may be from a rain we had, the day after i fed them last. Also, I need to buy something other than black pots, they get too hot...


----------



## k0rps

Looking good, a lot of new growth! Have you confirmed them all female? 

Taping paper around the pots is an alternative to buying/transplanting pots.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks K0rps. That direct sunlight makes all the difference in the world, i swear by it. The new growth is crazy. Im thinking tomorrow will be transplant day and do some more training/fimming. Ill take a closer look for sex tomorrow too...

Until then....
Drting07


----------



## k0rps

Anytime, just thought I'd offer up a simple solution.. 

Green mojo to you and ston!


----------



## ston-loc

Beautiful day here in my little slice of heaven :watchplant:

Still only 3 confirmed females. Not really seeing signs of males though either. Just watching and waiting.


----------



## bho_expertz

ston ... you are going to have some monsters for sure.

Green mojo for u both :aok:


----------



## drfting07

Ston...I think im going with 5 gallon buckets. Maybe a hair over that. Your girls look amazing, they sure will be monsters!


----------



## drfting07

Did another tie-down yesterday. I have over 6 main shoots on each satori now, and they are tied yet again to allow more secondary branching to fill in and catch up. Im waiting to transplant once they show sex. I may keep a male for breeding purposes. It would be my first time trying, so im still unsure. I dont have a tent or grow closet to speak of. 

When the girls fill back in from their bondage, ill do a little more LST and then shoot pics. I got my tea brewer rolling, and i upped the nutes again. I would like to see a little burn so i have an idea of what im working with and get my tea dialed in. They are green and happy with no signs of deficiencies, but i have yet to see any signs of nute burn since i started using Dr. Earth. Dry Organic Ferts this time last year.


----------



## ston-loc

So I've got bugs. Not sure if I should be worried, or happy. Searching the web, and here. I think they might actually be lacewing larvae. Last year I had lacewings, so it isnt out of the question. This is the best pic I could get. Getting really close they seem to jump. Not sure. Anyone have any thought or opinion if they think its something else? Its really tiny, but visible with the naked eye, and orange. Really looks like lacewing larvae and the pic OGKushman posted in his, what bug is this thread... What do you all think?


----------



## ston-loc

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=187928&d=1333915121

Re-looking at OGK's thread, mine look to have antennas, and this looks more like pinchers or something. What do you guys think? Pretty much want to genocide them if need be, or let them have free range if theyre beneficial. Just need to be sure what they are first...


----------



## powerplanter

Could be a water bug.  I'm not sure though.  Some one with more knowledge will chime in.


----------



## ston-loc

Just google image searched water bug, and these dont look like anything that came up under that. I don't know. Any other ideas? I'd really like to 86 these as soon as possible if they are a bad bug.


----------



## drfting07

86? Do you work in the restaurant business ston?


----------



## ston-loc

HA! No but I've been 86'D enough times to use the term :rofl:


----------



## drfting07

hahaa....just 86'ed a few table tonite. I dont understand this, murphy's law i suppose but every time we have a slow nite and close shop early, THAT is when people start calling to see if they can come in to eat. The restaurant caters to retired seniors too. Isnt it past your bed time?

I enjoy it when they comment on just how good it is. Makes it all worth it....well that and the money that pays my bills and fills my mason jars.


----------



## drfting07

staying on track.....How manys weeks from seed before they started showing sex for you?

Edit: did some back tracking....almost 5 weeks. very good!


----------



## ston-loc

Still tripping on the other 5. 2 seem to possibly be male. Other 3 no clue yet


----------



## drfting07

are you culling the males or keeping one?


----------



## ston-loc

Gonna give them the chop once I'm sure they're males. Only my second grow ever, not gonna try pollenating yet.


----------



## drfting07

Still no sign of sex but the alternating nodes are much more prominent. :icon_smile:  I tied down the new growth once again and took some snap shots of the outcome. Yesterday evening i fed with Dr. Earth Organic 5. The dosage was hotter this time too, 4 cups to 3 gallons. Each girl got 3 cups full strength. They greened up nicely since the feed. :cool2: 

Drfting07


----------



## SmokinMom

Hi boys, I'm officially following now.


----------



## ston-loc

Hey there SM  

Looking good Drft. Bushing up nicely. When are you transplanting? Mine were super rootbound when I transplanted out of the 1 gallon pots. I already have roots coming out the bottom of the 5s!


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Ston. Ive been keeping a watchful eye out for sex these last couple days. Its funny, hoping for a good healthy boy or two. Im also ready to weed out some of these plants, 7 is making me a little anxious. Im hoping for 3 or 4 girls, if i get more ill be giving them away  I have a good friend in mind, and he have been growing together for the last 3 years. Im thinking a satori would be quite the gift!

As far as transplanting im behind schedule. I just didnt have the funds to go out and buy 7x 5 to 8 gallon pots. Im thinking ill try and sex them now before they get transplanted again. Ive also put myself in a bind making this super soil. I might just have to pass this season. I should have had it made already! I feel like im letting some people down! 

Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Pass? You mean just the soil right?

I'm getting kind of frustrated trying to sex these remaining 5. Cant get a clear pic of what im seeing up close. Seen that pic with the male and female diagram, but does anyone have a pic, or link to a pic of male preflowers? 

I really have a feeling I'm in for more than I planned. Going to be BIG! Just sitting out back looking at them I realized last year this time I had 2 clones that were only like 6" tall. Right now the 2 untrained ones are already over 2' tall. 3 females so far, so I actually might be ok with that if these turn out to be huge.


----------



## drfting07

yeh the super soil. Dont worry ston, ill be here with you all summer. (fingers crossed)


----------



## Irish

looking good fellas...watch those bugs...nuke em with some DE...


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Irish! Beautiful BPOTM yet again! 

:chuck: Chopped a male today with one lone ball on a stalk. Satori 3. Surprised i caught it. Now down to six. Ill take a better look tomorrow


----------



## ShOrTbUs

this is my 3rd time back to this thread in a matter of 4 days time to subscribe!!! green mojo for both of you


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: shOrTbUs Thanks for the kind words. Hope you brought a comfy chair. 

A little update

1x Satori Male; Culled
1x Satori Female; Confirmed
4x Satori unknown 

A question for those with experience: Have you seen a fem seed go full male? Is there such an instance?


----------



## guerillaweedfare

Its been awhile since I was last on here but I finally have my satori's started. Theyre just in some happy frog soil with perlite right now and I've just been giving them water. 

They are massive compared to my other strains under the same lights and growing medium. I hope the majority of them are girls.

Looking great Ston loc and drifting!.... You have quite a start on me but I'm putting mine in the ground soon so hopefully they will take off once they are under some real light and they hit the nutrients in my soil mix.


----------



## ston-loc

Hey Guerilla.

So I'm ready to get rid of some males! Tending to 8 is really getting tiring. Still only 3 confirmed females. Here's a few current pics. 
-The full garden of 8
-Female Beyond the Brain in the 5gallon Root Master pot
-Female Satori in the 7gallon smart pot
-Female Satori in the 5gallon bucket


----------



## guerillaweedfare

ston-loc those are huge! I really wish I ordered my seeds earlier now. 

I'm curious as to why you guys decided to grow in pots outside instead of in the ground?...for the convenience of moving them?


----------



## ston-loc

Ya know, never really thought about planting in the ground. This is only my second grow, but last year went good. When they were smaller I moved them back and forth across the yard to get more direct sun. Now they are growing so big already I've just been leaving them in the one spot.


----------



## ston-loc

Also, they are literally getting to the size of my biggest yeilders last year, minus bud, at harvest. Pretty sure I might have to rethink this years strategy. My situation isnt foolproof. Neighbors mind their own, but I'm not sure i can get away with having giant trees. Last years tallest, and lowest producer, was over 6feet. These are definitely seeming like they are going to clear that. Atleast the untrained Satori in the smart pot... We'll see


----------



## drfting07

:rofl: LOL ston!

They are absolutely performing overtime for you ston! I kind of glad im a little behind yah as im in the same boat as you. Im ready to get some males out of this group, and do some SERIOUS Topping and LST once they are in their flowering pots. 

*Guerrilla*, Welcome back friend! Was just thinking about you earlier today while on the forum. Plants look happy, and i wouldnt worry that you started late. Still plenty of time left in the season.


----------



## ston-loc

I should rephrase that, non- lst'd satori. All 8 have been fimmed multiple times. Brains def thinkin. :48:


----------



## drfting07

So transplant day will be Wednesday even though they aren't all sexed. Ill just take the loss in soil, which really isn't that much invested considering. 5 or 6 gallon buckets. 

Ive also got to find some stakes like buddogmutt uses with the "hook" for LST training. The pipe cleaners are starting to cut into the stalks ive tied down. 

Once ive got them in their new containers, it will be far easier to tie down and manage. Try tying 10 shoots down around the edge of a "1 gallon" pot (Its more like 3 quarts) Ive just really gotta keep on the girls to achieve the size and bushiness thats needed. Staking will be a must later, these girls are going horizontally.


----------



## ston-loc

So I finally went and got DE from the local nursery today. Spen some time with the plants today, and gotta say the lower leaves now look like they had a big ol coke party :rofl: hopefully that will help with the bugs.

Side note. When I went to buy it, the lady said that those were her last two bags and that it's taken off the market. Wonder why? Anyone else hear this?

Also sprayed them all down with Sevin to kill the little buggers that are on them now. Was going to do ozzy's circle of death, but after reading the labels, didn't want that out were my kids can get it on them. They're young and think they are nothing more than bushes, and don't touch the plants so I'm not worried about spraying the plants.


----------



## ston-loc

Male??? 

Still having a rough time getting any close up pics. Anything closer than this is just super blurry. I'll try to have the Mrs take some with her good camera later. I'm pretty sure this one, and two others are male. Just want to be 100% sure before I chop them.


----------



## guerillaweedfare

ston - at first glance I would say that's a male but I could be wrong. definitely need a better pic. I've been using a camcorder to take pics so I know how it is.

Anyways, the girls are going in the ground wednesday night if all goes as planned. I put my soil mix in the ground about a month ago so hopefully everything will have had the time to break down. We have also been getting a good amount of rain the last couple of days here, and clear skies are in the forecast so I'm thinking it should be a good time to do it.


----------



## drfting07

Sounds good Guerilla, you should start a grow journal for sure! Wednesday is transplant day for me as well. Cant wait to see the growth explosion!


----------



## ston-loc

Sexing update. As of today, culled the one confirmed male that was a BTB. Have 4 confirmed female Satori's, and 1 confirmed female Beyond the Brain.
5 for 8 on females, 1 male so far, and 2 not confirmed yet. 1 satori and 1 BTB. I'm happy. Was hoping for around 4 or 5   :48:


----------



## drfting07

Transplant update. 

Just put all the girls in 5 gallon buckets, these will be there final flowering containers. 

I didnt go with NV's soil mix. Instead i made my own mix consisting of Pro-Mix BX, green sand, alfalfa meal, dolomite lime, and Dr Earth Organic 5. I tripled up on the dr. earth in the bottom 2 gallons of the pot, and topped off with my mix. I might get an initial "shock" as with nv's soil, but they should take off once they adjust. And what i like about this is there isnt a cook time, just mix and go. This is NOT intended to carry me thru harvest. Ill be using teas as they need it, and all thru flower. 

The white circle is my Ring of Death. I may have over done it a bit. :rofl: 

Here are some pics, Enjoy! :icon_smile:

Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Stone, glad today was update time!


----------



## ston-loc

:ciao: Drft, rock n roll. This trains running full steam :lama:


----------



## drfting07

Here's my mix for 6x 5 gallon buckets, and my tea recipes;

30 gallons Pro-Mix BX PHd w/ Dolomite (6.5 PH) 
		3 cups Dr. Earth Organic 5 Tomato, Vegetable & Herb 5-7-3
		3 cups Dr. Earth Alfalfa Meal 2-1-2
		4 cups Espoma Green Sand 0-0-.1

		For 50% hot, add 3 more cups of Dr. Earth Organic 5 in 15 gallons of base you took from the initial 30 gallons, and fill each 5 gallon bucket with 2½ gallons of this hot medium, than transplant and fill in with base mix


	Fertilizer Tea (brew 24 hours) these are diluted in half

		Vegetative:
		5 Gallons PHd Water
		3 Tablespoons unsulfured molasses
		Dr. Earth Alfalfa Meal
		5 cups Dr. Earth Organic 5 

		Flower:
		5 Gallons PHd Water
		3 Tablespoons unsulfured molasses
		5 cups Dr. Earth Organic 8 Bud & Bloom Booster 4-10-7


----------



## ston-loc

Just a pic of the girls. Well, and 2 unknowns, as of watering today   Pretty sure the remaining unknown Satori is a girl, but we'll see. Also looks like the remaining inknown BTB might be a boy. Thanks for looking


----------



## drfting07

So.... 

Was out in the garden looking. :icon_smile: 

Got quite a few confirmed females.  I saw at least 3 maybe 4. No signs of male from any of the 6x. 

ill go out later today, water and get an exact count.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Ston-loc and Drfting, they are looking great.  I wish I could grow outdoors.

I had a large percentage of males from my BTB seeds.  I have ordered another batch.  I am liking the taste and high--hope it is a girl.


----------



## drfting07

Thanks for the kind words THG. Mojo for your BTB


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looking sweeeet  friends...Looks more females than males..thats Awesome


take care and be safe


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks THG and 4U. The compliments from growers I totally respect boosts my confidence that I'm doing something right.  THG, I have 1 Female BTB so I'm happy I'll get to try it. Definitely noticing 2 phenos amongst them all. They're all growing similar so far, minus the non-lst'd one. But some have the big fatty leaves, and some the sharper skinnier leaves. We shall see


----------



## drfting07

Thanks 4U :ciao:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

I am trimming some BTB now. I'm loving the aroma, taste and the high.  Glad you got a girl.


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile: Did some squattin' and inspectin'.......

Four Satori's i have confirmed female.
The G13 Labs WW is starting to show female, as it is feminized. Im pleasantly surprised by this freebie. Very squat and bushy and LOVES this soil mix.

One unknown Satori still. Its showing but just too early to tell either way.


----------



## guerillaweedfare

OK so I finally transplanted my girls into the ground last night. I wanted to do it on wednesday night but where I live there have been frost warnings recently.

Sorry about the low quality pictures. I have a really bad camera and I was using the light from my headlamp which didnt help.

I'm using a soil mix consisting of the following: (thank you drifting! :aok: )

per cubic foot of peat moss...
1/2 - 1 cup blood meal
1 cup bone meal
1 cup kelp meal
1/2 - 1 cup alfalfa meal
1 cup dolomite lime

I also added in two bags (2 cu/ft each) of fox farms ocean forest mix and a bunch of perlite...I will be watering them with water from a stream close by (haven't checked the ph yet)

So far in the ground I have:

6 - satori (not sexed)
1 - early skunk feminized 
1 - skunk #1 feminized 
2 - blue mystic

I plan on putting more in the ground once they are big enough:

1 - big bud X white widow feminized 
1 - blue lemon thai feminized 
2 - satori (not sexed)
1 - green bud (for my next indoor grow - not outdoors)

...I started these last five later on because I want to make sure I'm using all the soil I mixed and holes I dug. I made quite a few holes a while back and with the satori's not being feminized I just want to be sure I'm guaranteed a good number of girls. 

I'll put up some better pics as soon as I can get to my plot in the daytime. 


Ston and drifting - green mojo for your satori's   :icon_smile:


----------



## guerillaweedfare

almost forgot...the picture above in the middle is a blue mystic and the other two are satori.

Ston and drifting you guys are doing quite well so far and they look awesome. I can't wait to compare all of our satori's come september!


----------



## ston-loc

Guerrilla grow? I'm assuming with your name, haha


----------



## guerillaweedfare

haha when i first started growing it was outside and it was all in random spots around my yard back home...so i just thought the name felt right. 

Not too much of a guerrilla grower these days though. This particular plot is on my own property but getting to it is a pain lugging around stuff that makes it look like your up to no good. 

This is probably the most legit plot I've ever had throughout my years growing so I'm very interested as to see how it will turn out. I scouter her out really well for once so I know she gets a lot of sunshine. My other grows outside always stretched  because I would put them in too shady of an area

I'lll stop rambling now but I really wish I just lived out where you guys do and had that much more of an outdoor grow season...


----------



## drfting07

sounds like a solid soil mix!

Edit: and guerrilla, im your neighbor! Live in VA


----------



## guerillaweedfare

drifting im from southern new england so I guess we really aren't too far away...we probably get a lot of the same weather

Too bad we don't get all the sun Ston's been getting...He is going to have some big girls for sure!


----------



## drfting07

Ive been getting some pretty awesome weather here myself. Been sunny and highs in the upper 70's. The humidity is what bothers me, Virginia is a muggy, sweaty state. last night we got some much needed rain. The girls should be watered in well, and that soil mix is now active. Its amazing the rate of growth this soil has, just wait til it hits that hot bottom layer.


----------



## drfting07

Heres some pics of the progress. Im ecstatic! And all i see are "girls, girls girls!" :icon_smile:  

Also, some pictures of my "wall o' weeds" to block the view from any on-lookers. 

 Drfting07


----------



## Rosebud

They are so pretty i can't stand it.... Just lovely!


----------



## Menimeth

We have had a great year so far here, only 88 right now and haven't seen anything above 90 yet. alot of rain as well, or at least until the last few weeks. Last year at this time it was in the middle to high 100s, and had not seen any rain in several months. What a differance a year makes.


----------



## drfting07

Rosebud said:
			
		

> They are so pretty i can't stand it.... Just lovely!



:icon_smile::fly::cool2: Dr. Earth Baby!


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great dude

So the sex count as follows with mine. 1 boy BTB culled, 1 female BTB, 5 female Satori's, and 1 unknown BTB still. Going to gift one of the Satoris to my buddy that helped me start out last year. These girls are getting BIG and it's still early! The satori in the 7gallon is already chest high, all the others are higher than my waist  :hubba:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Heres some pics of the progress. Im ecstatic! And all i see are "girls, girls girls!" :icon_smile:
> 
> Also, some pictures of my "wall o' weeds" to block the view from any on-lookers.
> 
> Drfting07


 
h420p://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIM4gmho8P0




:aok:


----------



## ston-loc

This is crazy. I'm literally having to water every other day. Giving the 5 gallon bucket/pots a gallon of water and get some runoff, and 2 days later I get home from work and they are all sagging over starving. You guys said the Satori's a thirsty girl, but sheesh, wasn't expecting this quick!


----------



## guerillaweedfare

looking great guys! I love hearing that both of you are getting a lot of females. 

drfting - thats a sweet little spot you got there :watchplant: and the girls are coming along nicely.

ston - wow your girls are chest high already? thats almost as awesome as deep powder in my opinion :headbang2: 

I was finally able to get back to my plot recently during the day. I took some pictures but my camera is pretty useless. 
The first three are of some satori's who are just starting to take off. The next one is of my biggest blue mystic and the last two are of my plots. Again sorry for the lousy quality. 

so far I have just been feeding them stream water but im thinking about switching to some water and nutes from home.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

ston-loc said:
			
		

> This is crazy. I'm literally having to water every other day. Giving the 5 gallon bucket/pots a gallon of water and get some runoff, and 2 days later I get home from work and they are all sagging over starving. You guys said the Satori's a thirsty girl, but sheesh, wasn't expecting this quick!



My Satori have always seemed like they drank up more water than my other strains.  I always thought it was rather interesting that they required a lower ppm, but seemed to drink more solution, so it really was a kind of trade off.

I am glad you ended up with some girls and that they are doing so well.  Satoris can get big and they have some of the biggest fan leaves I have ever had.


----------



## Rosebud

I just had to stop in and say I jarred a satori yesterday. I tasted it today. It just never gets old. I can't believe this strain. I am cleaning up the place and having fun. What a day, what a strain. 

Mojo still coming at ya'll.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for all the mojo and compliments. 

Gonna go out in a few and do my daily :watchplant:  I'll try to snap some current pics...


----------



## ston-loc

Here ya go with some currents. First my own little sea of green :hubba: 
Second one just another view of them. Last the Satori in the 7gallon smart part. This is from soil! From the ground is around 55"


----------



## SmokinMom

Lookin awesome!  I wanna be in your garden!!


----------



## ston-loc

My "mentor" from my first season last year came by and about crapped himself. Sensored talk. Gifted one of the satoris. Seemed super shady garbage bag over her loading her into his car haha.


----------



## ston-loc

Leaving the one in the smart pot to grow on her own, but tied down all the others a bit more yesterday. They looked all gnarly, but was gone all day today and got home to tons of sprouted new growth. Pretty sure that was a good call. We'll see.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston, looking fantastic brotha! Hows the smell on those girls? Intense for veg, huh... im loving it

Congrats on the nomination too! You got my vote


----------



## ston-loc

Oh yeah dude, smelling great! And thanks dude. Surprised the hell out of me reading that yesterday 

So the one not confirmed sex plant that I've been thinking is male, finally showed enough to be definitive. BALLS.

So 6 confirmed females. 5 Satoris, and 1 BTB. Going to cull the male later. This is him. Kinda blurry close up, but it's raised ball on a thinner stalk.


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Here we are. Final female lineup. Gifted one female Satori away. Kept 5 girls total. 4 Satori's and 1 Beyond The Brain. 

First 4 are the Satori's, last one BTB. What do you guys think? And its only June 1st!


----------



## drfting07

Thought I'd do a quick update since i have the morning off. 5 Females so far. 4x Satori, 1x G13 Labs WW and still 1x unknown satori. Still contemplating on exactly how im going to train these girls. Some serious lollypopping, and continue to FIM/Top?  I need to find another home for 2x of these beasts. 

:icon_smile: Enjoy!  



Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good drft. 

Seriously this watering is insane with these girls! Almost all of them are daily gallon to gallon and a half for the 7gallon smart pot. I even upped it half a gallon each yesterday watering, get home from being out all day and they are bone dry, sagging over. Crazy how much these girls are drinking up!


----------



## ston-loc

Looked from my cel earlier and couldnt tell in the pics drft. Now seeing on my pc, did you stop with the LST?


----------



## drfting07

Thats what ten days will do...i was busy working and didnt fit in the time to re-tie after the transplant. Im still trying to figure out what i will do now. They are growing way fast now.


----------



## ston-loc

Dude, just try tying down more. I'm trying to keep it under control, but they're growing so strong, and so fast its kinda just throwing my hands in the air. Let nature take it's course.


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Ston and Drifting and everyone :ciao: ... all i can i say   looking unreals..great thread... i skipped the middle and plan on going back later and perving all them pics.. :hubba:  ermm i think i a got a eboner after seeing how good everyones grows have been going since i been so busy.. Keep up the good work.. 

Alohas
SquidyP


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Bud! :ciao:


----------



## ston-loc

Took a couple pics for the OD contest 4U and NC started. Figured to post a few here. First a top view of the sole BTB. All that new bud spots from the recent re-lst'ing. Second a fan on the Satori in the 7gallon smart pot :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

The BTB is looking fab. The fan is just a big show off! This makes me so happy.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose :48:


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice stone.  That btb looks great.


----------



## guerillaweedfare

that is probably the best looking fan leaf i have ever seen. touche ston


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Guerilla, PP, and Rose!  I was expecting this grow to go better than last year, being it was only my first grow. But I never expected these kind of results! The size of these fan leaves, and check this out, the trunk of the one in the smart pot that that leaf was from.


----------



## drfting07

Did a new tie-down. Hoping after a shot of alfalfa tea and the bondage treatment they will fill in nicely. Topped a few shoots that were stretching more than the others. 

Enjoy
Drfting07:icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Thanks Guerilla, PP, and Rose!  I was expecting this grow to go better than last year, being it was only my first grow. But I never expected these kind of results! The size of these fan leaves, and check this out, the trunk of the one in the smart pot that that leaf was from.



MANDALA!


----------



## 7greeneyes

holy  crow, ston, those are some sick leaves !!! Way to grow! :aok:


----------



## drfting07

Ok ok.....I gotta get a fan leaf pic now.


----------



## drfting07

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Ok ok.....I gotta get a fan leaf pic now.



:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

Rosebud said:
			
		

> MANDALA!


----------



## ston-loc

:aok: Drft!


----------



## drfting07

Only six more months and ill be smoking some damn good medicine!


----------



## ston-loc

Luckily I'm still living off of last years harvest  Super stoked to try the Satori though! Hey Rose, mind if I come over for a test bowl? :rofl: Everything so far is making me LOVE the strain, and how well its doing.


----------



## Irish

oh yeahhh. looking very kind both you guys...drfting, love the wall of weeds man. nice camo...:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks irish! That means alot coming from you!


----------



## Rosebud

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Luckily I'm still living off of last years harvest  Super stoked to try the Satori though! Hey Rose, mind if I come over for a test bowl? :rofl: Everything so far is making me LOVE the strain, and how well its doing.




Come on over, I will get your head so bad (as we used to say in the day, ha) You won't know what to do.  
You guys are nailing this grow...can't wait to see it thru.


----------



## drfting07

This is a satori cut. I know shes a girl, trying my hand at some cloning. Im keeping a cut of the white widow as well for a mother plant. Just what i had around the house. A few of my grow pals are really wanting to try this satori. I cant convince them to take one of the girls in the 5 gallon pots, so i will gift as many cuts as possible, and maybe, just maybe cull a girl or two. Its going to be very hard to. Im just over run by girls, and its becoming a security issue. i wanted a 50/50 ratio when i popped these beans. I got 6 for 7. 

 :icon_smile: Wish me luck, guys and gals!


----------



## ston-loc

Been out enjoying this beautiful weather this weekend. Was just sitting out back enjoying the girls and figured to snap a dusk sunday evening garden porn. The front left satori in the 7gallon smart pot is literally about as tall as me already


----------



## Irish

excellent color ston-loc. those are real beauties friend. been in the 90's here past few days. :icon_smile:


----------



## Rosebud

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Been out enjoying this beautiful weather this weekend. Was just sitting out back enjoying the girls and figured to snap a dusk sunday evening garden porn. The front left satori in the 7gallon smart pot is literally about as tall as me already




Please make me a calender of your plants...they are so beautiful. I think you could sell the calenders and be rich. or not.


----------



## ston-loc

Haha, thanks Irish and Rose. That would be pretty cool Rose  I actually took one fan and am drying and pressing it. Gonna frame it. Did one off my GDP last season, that I thought was big :rofl: These satori leaves dwarf the GDP one. 

I posted in the growing outdoors section asking some input. Check it out if you can and let me know any thoughts of what you all think. Thanks

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=61547


----------



## drfting07

Girls are lookin fantastic brotha! Mine have filled in nicely since the LST and re-adjusting themselves. Hope you get the watering situation straight, i havent had to deal with it yet. 

Already looking at new strains for next year. Im gonna have to get a couple tents real soon.


----------



## ston-loc

So major change, that I never planned for this season. Picked up some 30gallon totes today. All five plants are going into 30gallon containers in the very near future. This watering issue is a total PITA! Definitely going to have to stay on top of keeping them tied down once they're in 30's. Getting ready for an insane amounts of staking, tying, and harvesting this year! :lama:


----------



## ston-loc

So I dried and pressed a GDP leaf last year, my first grow. Thought how cool and big it was. Decided to make it a collection with each grow. Be it genetics, or the fact I halfway actually know what I'm doing this season. Pretty sure Satori is KING! Or should I say QUEEN!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Hopefully they take to the transplanting, and new soil well. We'll see :watchplant:


----------



## ston-loc

Una mas. A better view now that they are in the shade... From standing on top of the playground, :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

Well if you see the pic in the last post right after LST'ing them, here's a few of them somewhat adjusting to the bondage  

First pic one of the satoris. I have 3 that were previously lst'd in the smaller pots, and they all look pretty similar to this. All about 5 feet wide, give or take 2 feet tall right now. 

2nd pic, the satori that was in the smart pot and never lst'd until this transplant. Pretty wonky looking, but looking ok other than that, haha.

3rd pic, the lone Beyond the Brain. In need of some N. I need to stop tomorrow after work and get the GH3 that I'll finish these of with this season. 

Hope ya all enjoy. I know I am :watchplant:


----------



## guerillaweedfare

lookin nice ston! did you have to use a crane to transplant those beasts?? 

And ill say it again those are some massive fan leaves. My satori's are getting there but they are nowhere near the size of the forest you have going. touche man.


----------



## ston-loc

Dude, you have no idea how much of a pain it was to transplant. Solo none the less. Only lost a few fans off each plant, and one branch off one plant. Took me 5 hours to transplant and lst the 5 plants. Thanks for the kind words man


----------



## 7greeneyes

yeah but the end will def pay for you bud. keep doin what yer doin, they're lookin schweeeeet!

eace:,

7ge


----------



## drfting07

I guess its time for an update, but **** its hot! In my "neck of the woods" its 97 degrees with a heat index of 107. WTH, Mother Nature! Ill take some pics and get you more familiar with each girl. Dem shur iz purty!


----------



## drfting07

Still Growing Strong. No signs of nute deficiencies yet. Only fed them once since transplant with a little alfalfa tea. Happy, squat plants! Ill need to transplant soon. 



:icon_smile:  Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

^ I am SOOOOO happy with this White Widow. Hope its a frost factory! And dont mind the white residue. Just a little 7 dust.


----------



## SmokinMom

AWESOME guys!  Been a while since I've checked in and wow how they've grown.  I'm wondering who's gonna have bragging rights in the end.  

How cool about pressing a leaf, great idea.

Good job boys.


----------



## drfting07

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> AWESOME guys!  Been a while since I've checked in and wow how they've grown.  I'm wondering who's gonna have bragging rights in the end.
> 
> How cool about pressing a leaf, great idea.
> 
> Good job boys.



Thanks a MILLION for stopping in *SM*. Love seeing around the board. Hope you are doing well! 

Ston-loc has pulled a solid lead on me now. Ive been behind, and his techniques are that of a seasoned pro. Im sure he will do well, and have quite a harvest on his hands. It going to be hard to keep up now that hes already in bigger pots. Ill be transplanting soon. We shall see...

*Guerrilla*, looking forward to seeing your girls. Hope all is well in your garden.


----------



## ston-loc

Haha, thanks bud. Your girls are looking great too!

Hey SM  thanks for poppin in!

Yeah Guerilla, let's see your girls


----------



## drfting07

:ciao:


----------



## Irish

looking very green guys...just a tip, my well water is very hard, and very cold. if i use water straight from my garden hose, i'm in trouble. girls start going south fast. so what i do is fill up five gallon buckets ahead of time, and let those sit in the warm sun a few days before using that on them. just friendly advice. however your watering, your doing a great job...peace...:icon_smile:


----------



## drfting07

thanks *Irish* :ciao:


----------



## drfting07

So i found not one, but TWO boys hanging out with my girls today. :holysheep: Dont ask me how i missed them before, but they are now chopped. I finally have a number im comfortable with. 3x Satoris and a G13 Labs WW. 

My thinking is that if i concentrate my energy into these four, and transplant them into bigger pots, i wont loose that much in yield from having 4 instead of 6. Im still gonna pull multi-OZ's from each of these girls. Wouldnt that be fantastic! 

With 3 Satoris, im going to harvest each plant at different stages. Ill let one get mostly cloudy trics and harvest her, one ill let show a bit of amber and harvest her then, and then finally, if the season allows, i'll harvest one at mostly amber. The White Widow ill harvest at my normal time, when im at about half amber and half cloudy. Thats the plan anyway. I have a long way to go, and just about see the halfway mark in veg. 

Thanks for stopping in everyone! :ciao: 
Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

Here is one of the root balls from a male i found yesterday. Ide say its time to transplant my 4 girls soon. Healthy root system tho!  



Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  guys...

just stopping by on my way to the BHC..Nice job on the transfer *ston-loc*...

*drft*..nice root system...get them ladies in the ground and catch* ston-loc*

just harvested some Gooey...here...pass this:48: around


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:  guys...
> 
> *drft*..nice root system...get them ladies in the ground and catch* ston-loc*



 Working on it brotha! :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Been in this ungodly hell heat in AZ all weekend. Had the mrs watering the girls, so hopefully all is well once I get home. Atleast the airport has ac.


----------



## ston-loc

Back home, and the girls are big bushy beasts! Tons of new vertical shoots popped up over the weekend that I need to tie down. I'll try to take some new pics soon. But for now one of Beyond The Brains roots when I transplanted a couple weeks ago, since you posted one up drft  Just a teensy bit root bound ehh? All four in hard buckets looked like this. The one in the smart pot was only the very bottom that had circling roots.


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, a few new pics. First the BTB that has crazy amounts of vertical growth bud sites. Bushy as a mofo. The yellow looking areas are just spots that are actually the undersides of the leaves. Second the Satori that was in the smart pot thats pretty wonky looking, but filling out where it can. Third one of the other satori's. These other 3 all look pretty similar. What do ya think


----------



## drfting07

Nice new growth, ston! Its exciting when you dont get to see them for a few days, then check on em. You can really see the progress. 

Ive been considering transplanting one in a 30 gallon. Two others would go in 15 gallon totes, and one satori i want to put in the ground. 

I have a nice clearing in some woods near my house. Its surrounded by immature pines, all around 6-8' tall. She should blend in well.  If i do, ill probably use an entire bale of Pro-mix BX plus compost, ~60 gallons.


----------



## ston-loc

One more of a dusk shot. Starting to get that dusk sag, but you can see more of the group of my "pot forest" as my wife calls it, haha. :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

I gotta see the results good luck looking very nice!


----------



## ston-loc

So a few questions... 

First pic, am I trippin, or is this one plant starting to flower? Also this plant is the only one out of the five that the tops of every fan leafs stem is purple.

Second, what kind of bug is this, and how cant I get them out of my garden? I sprayed with seven, and it killed what was on the plants, but these guys keep flying back in. Also tried menimeth's habanero spray, and it's not affecting these guys apparently.

Third pic, this sole one leaf on one of the plants that looks like this. Deficiency? Anything to worry about yet, being its only one leaf?

Thanks


----------



## Rosebud

Looks like you are starting to flower, yes.

Can't really see the bug, but I see no damage from insects. There are good bugs you know, don't spray just any bug or you will have more bugs. (imo)

I don't know what picture 3 is about. Sorry.


----------



## ston-loc

Really weird one is starting to flower end of June! Pic two, pretty much center of pic there are two green long skinny flying bugs on the same leaf. No damage visible in the pic, but def have a bunch of chewed up leaves from these guys throughout all of the plants. Pic three, you see what I'm showing right? Just not sure the cause? It's weird it's only half of the leaf also


----------



## kaotik

have you been moving them around at all? 
were they recently moved from one area to another?
cause yeah, seems a bit early. i hope if it is, and it's been in the same place the whole time.. that it continues and stays in bloom.
i had one start to bloom early last year.. then revegged just before normal blooming.. was such a PITA.

bugs, they look like a hopper of some sort maybe(?). don't see much damage. the only time i spray OD is if thrips are getting bad. everything else i just shake away. mother nature usually keeps a good balance. 

and the leaf.. being just one leaf. i'd not do anything. could even be a simple sunburn.

plants look great though man, nice job so far


----------



## ston-loc

Right on Kaotik, thanks for the input. Haven't moved the plants around at all. They've been in the same spots for months now. It's just the one that looks like its flowering, and it's getting the same amount of light a all the others. Really odd.


----------



## ston-loc

Couple pics for the evening. First Beyond the Brain in all its bushy goodness. Second, one of the Satori that started to flower hella early.


----------



## bubba887

maybe she is just showing her pre flowers saying COME ON BABY!!!! .. Looking nice though ston!


----------



## drfting07

bubba887 said:
			
		

> maybe she is just showing her pre flowers saying COME ON BABY!!!! .. Looking nice though ston!



Thats what i was thinking. Maybe she is just showing her girly parts for you now, and shes ready to flower.


----------



## drfting07

Hooray! :icon_smile:  A little hungry and a little thirsty, but still chuggin :holysheep: Transplant will happen this weekend, fingers crossed i have the time!  

Have a great one, guys.
Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *drft*...how far away from ya pad are these????  could ya suply me with the GPS location


----------



## drfting07

Hey buddy! Thanks for sayin hey. 

These are "back porchin' it" if you will. Thats what keeps me from putting one in the ground, or guerilla growing. I can keep them within size, and im able to water when ever they need it. I feel its a lot more suspicious lugging water across the street to a guerrilla grow, rather than just strolling into my back yard. Plus I like to keep close tabs on them. Last year i dealt with PM and it gets very very humid here, if they were somewhere else, i would have lost it all.   

Neighbors arent bad either. They dont know, but i stay friendly and a few are friends.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

> Neighbors arent bad either. They dont know, but i stay friendly and a few are friends.


:aok:

before I got leagle  I too made sure my nieghbors was happy...last thing a grower needs is pissed off nieghbors willing to call cops on anything....and yes back yard grows are way easier to maintain,,,,Happy Growing


----------



## ston-loc

Rockin and rollin


----------



## moaky

those look like some palm trees....the leaves great size....
ston-loc are you organic....I don't remember....if not if you give to much PandK without a good amount of N it could push that ladie to fruit(i've had it happen, it may have been something else but that's what I gathered)...my ladies near my fence usually flower first...even 8 feet diffrence


----------



## ston-loc

Not organic. Have been giving gh3 since the transplant. The one that's started to flower has gotten the same nutrients as all of the others. Also literally right next to the other plants. All are as close as possible without touching eachother.


----------



## moaky

maybe the stress??? anyone

hope it all works out mojo


----------



## ston-loc

Been a couple weeks since the transplant, figured Im past the possible stress window from transplant. I dunno


----------



## moaky

but it could be possible....how does satori act when you flip it to 12/12...how long tell you see the same signs....what ever it is you'll end up with some great fruit


----------



## ston-loc

First time growing Satori. Not sure. Hoping all will just work itself out. Not stressing on it too much. Just keeping an eye close


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

They are doing great *ston*..:aok:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: 

So went out and got more Pro-mix and Compost. Today ill be mixing it up and wetting it down. Went ahead and got 4x 15 gallon totes too. 

Only thing is i have 60 gallons of soil mix. So if i have 4 plants in 5 gallons of soil, and i take into account that each fifteen gallon tote will only need 10 gallons of soil, plus the 5 gallons of soil the girls are already in, by the time i transplant the second to last girl ill have 30 gallons left for the final plant. 

I may go return one of these 15 gallon totes for a 30, and stick a satori in it. Just not sure if it will even have time to grow into all 30 gallons. This late in the season, i might not see much of a difference between the 15 gallon and the 30 gallon. I have roughly 2 more months of veg before i start flowering.  

Let me know what you guys think.

Green mojo all around, 
Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Nice Drft. This is all news to me this year, but I'd still think you have enough grow time to go with 30's. I bet the 15's will be ok though.

So question for you LST'ers. Is there a point in the grow that you cut em loose and remove the ties? Watering today I found 3 different spots that the stalks are growing so vigorously that the tied down branches are splitting at the trunk. Had to fix one with this years first bandaid.

Also, I'm pretty sure if there's a heaven, this is what it looks like :ccc:


----------



## drfting07

Makes 8CF or ~60 Gallons of quality ORGANIC soil-less mix, doesnt need to be fed for the first month or two after transplant. Just lots of water, these girls are THIRSTY!

1x 3.8 CF bag Pro-mix BX
1x 40lb bag Mushroom Compost
8x cups Dolomite Lime
12x cups Dr. Earth Organic 5
4x cups Green Sand
12x tablespoons Epsom, or 3 tablespoons per tote (thanks pcduck! :cool2

Hope someone finds this useful! And as for Dr. Earth products, I'm sold. Very solid organic ferts.


----------



## drfting07

The Dr. Earth saves me HUNDREDS of dollars, as apposed to buying each single ingredient fertilizer. Only thing i do is add some Cal/Mg, trace elements and Dolomite Lime for PH.


----------



## ziggyross

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Hooray! :icon_smile:  A little hungry and a little thirsty, but still chuggin :holysheep: Transplant will happen this weekend, fingers crossed i have the time!
> 
> Have a great one, guys.
> Drfting07



drft are those the satori you were telling me about. Very nice.


----------



## drfting07

ziggyross said:
			
		

> drft are those the satori you were telling me about. Very nice.



:cool2:


----------



## ston-loc

No thoughts on the lst question in post 310? Not sure if I should continue tying new shoots, let em be, or untie and let them grow. Untied the few that were snapping, but this is a first for me.


----------



## drfting07

From what ive learned Ston, you LST until you get your desired effect. Theres no starting or stopping point, just until you like what you see. If it is starting to break, but you still want to LST some, then split the breaks and re-tye. Every couple weeks you will need to re-tye and re-stake or like you said the ties will begin to dig into the stalks as they grow, and sometimes limbs will snap. Looks like you know what our doing :icon_smile: lol, Just do what you do! Girls look great!

Drfting07


----------



## puasurfs

ston-loc said:
			
		

> No thoughts on the lst question in post 310? Not sure if I should continue tying new shoots, let em be, or untie and let them grow. Untied the few that were snapping, but this is a first for me.


 
First off they are off the chain beautiful! So...:holysheep: wow, ok!

Second, I asked this similar question during my grow and someone answered it, "it's ok to mess with them maybe for the first couple'a weeks in flower? but after that its best to just leave 'em alone" (paraphrased, of course & ur outside tho so stuff could be way different)

Honestly tho, my main branches would stay down without them at that point and I removed the wires. I cut those stragglers OUT bc they get ridiculous (fly-away hairs I referred to them as). just my .02 worth.


----------



## puasurfs

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Makes 8CF or ~60 Gallons of quality ORGANIC soil-less mix, doesnt need to be fed for the first month or two after transplant. Just lots of water, these girls are THIRSTY!
> 
> 1x 3.8 CF bag Pro-mix BX
> 1x 40lb bag Mushroom Compost
> 8x cups Dolomite Lime
> 12x cups Dr. Earth Organic 5
> 4x cups Green Sand
> 12x tablespoons Epsom, or 3 tablespoons per tote (thanks pcduck! :cool2
> 
> Hope someone finds this useful! And as for Dr. Earth products, I'm sold. Very solid organic ferts.


 
Ohhhhhhhhhh... nice mix!
(taking notes!)


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks pua! Really excited and proud of how well they are doing for my 2nd grow. I read about the flowering part. I just didn't know if/when people stop tying down, and I they cut them loose after or just leave the strings and stop tying down new growth.  Having a big party tomorrow, so it should be interesting sliding these beasts across the yard and out of sight for the evening, haha.


----------



## Roddy

Looking good all around!! :ciao:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks Roddy


----------



## drfting07

Still too hot to transplant...:holysheep:  So i went out and took some quick snapshots in my down time.They are getting hungry!  

Thanks MP, 
Drfting07


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:ciao: looking goood guys,  maybe one of these days ill get a shot at growing some Satori.. after seeing all the killer Satori grows on this sit I would love to see Satori in the islands..


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Squidy! ide love to see that satori grow journal you have in mind!



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to SquidyPacheco again.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good Drft

Just a quick update on my girls. And a few pics. The one that seems to be flowering early has shot up and out like crazy over the last week. It literally grew a solid foot or more in just the last week. It's the far back right one in the first pic, center back on the second pic. All the others are thriving too. Things are looking good in NorCal this season :48:


----------



## ston-loc

A few more. First one of the Beyond the Brain. Definitely has a different look from the Satoris. Smaller, sharper pointed leaves. About seven feet wide and chest high right now. Super bushy. 
They all seem to be adjusted to the GH3 well, and arent getting any tip burn anymore at 2 tbsp per gallon. Gonna up it a bit and see. All of them are thriving and doing great though. Just the stinking bugs still chewing up leaves. Got some fly strips today. Figured it cant hurt. Might have to add more or do some more preventative stuff... Enjoy


----------



## drfting07

Nice ston :cool2: Really nice!


----------



## ston-loc

Giving the girls some afternoon lovin 

Check out this Satoris trunk curves


----------



## ston-loc

My sea of green :48:


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki

looking good when do you think you are going to flower?


----------



## ston-loc

Stoned response edit... 

Probably in the next few weeks. Didn't realize its July. Haha. Cant find my log from my first grow last season, but if I remember right I think end of July I kicked to flower.


----------



## powerplanter

Very nice ston.  Some happy girls.


----------



## drfting07

Ston, those are some seriously green girls you have there. You are absolutely killing it this season. There's no way im going to be able to compete with that. :cool2:

Also, i have some pics for you shortly


----------



## drfting07

The deed is done! Now its time to sit back, relax, and enjoy the show! 

:icon_smile:

Edit: Looking back at last years grow, i went into flower the second week of sept. That means i have nearly two more months of veg. :holysheep: look out ston, im coming in HOT!


----------



## ston-loc

:aok:


----------



## ston-loc

What a difference a month makes!  
Things are getting crazy. 3 out of 5 have reached as tall as me!


----------



## Rosebud

Wow!!!


----------



## powerplanter

:yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat: :yeahthat:


----------



## drfting07

Well...I guess i need to go ahead and LST these girls. Then a good feed before i take update pics in a week or two. Looking great ston!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose, PP, and Drft! Things are definitely getting crazy around here. If I would have known how awesome these were going to do I would have only kept 2 or 3. They are looking and smelling amazing too


----------



## drfting07

Hows the smell? My satoris only smell a little, still mostly green smelling. My WW is putting out some serious funk tho.


----------



## drfting07

OH! and ston, we are going to have plenty of dank to smoke over the winter for sure buddy!


----------



## ston-loc

WORD! :aok:  They're smelling good. Not too strong yet, but on hot days I get wiffs in the house when the windows open.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

sick, man . . . I been watchin it all the way and yer killin it . . . think there's gonna be alot less trips to the dispensary in your near future lol


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

I've been to the dispensary once since last Oct. And it was for the 420 festival, and didn't even need anything. Last years harvest has been treating me good. Treating every smoker I know good for that matter. "How you doing? Here lemmie give you some of this..." hahaha. If these do as well as it looks all the way through, I may be making many more trips to the disp on the opposite end of the stick... We'll see. That's all here nor there this early.  :stoned:


----------



## drfting07

Does it work like that at dispensaries? You can provide them with bud, as well as be supplied? Is there $$$ involved?


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn ston!!  How tall are you?  LOL.

I'm lovin this.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Does it work like that at dispensaries? You can provide them with bud, as well as be supplied? Is there $$$ involved?


 
LOL no comment . . . but the Harborside footage and other cannafilms show the real deal - the buyers are looking at the schtick under a microscope . . . just like we are !! :joint:

and with the top shelf players, I would think it's almost gotta be inside they are so fussy . . . hell, the one girl was identifying the _trombiculidae_ mite species that left the waste pile she zoomed in on . . . . right before she rejected the guy's elbow !! :rofl:


----------



## drfting07

Went out this morning for a quick peek at the ladies. Brought my trusty Stanley PowerLock with me too! My tallest girl, a Satori, has hit 5'. I swear they never slowed growth during the transplant. Happy healthy girls i have. :cool2:


----------



## ston-loc

SM I'm 5'10" 

Drift yeah it works like that if your products good enough, and yes $ is involved. The spot I go sells and  specifies "outdoor", (seen it before). But if I actually pull some quality high THC Satori Outdoor, it'll still be good. Again, not counting on any of that yet. But last year pulled about 3/4 pound total and am still living off that AND being generous with everyone I know. This year is definitely looking like I'm in for way more than that


----------



## Rosebud

I was offered 4G for a pound of satori after I let the guy have a joint.  Yes, there is money involved.


----------



## drfting07

Wow, crazy! Come 2030 Va will be legal :rofl:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Good looking plants. Makes me wish I could still grow OD.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks guys! 

Tomorrow i will be doing some bending, tying and fimming. Also making some Fertilizer Tea. Until then....:48: 

:bong: :stoned: :bolt:


----------



## bho_expertz

Congrats to both of you ... Plants are sharp :aok:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks BHO. Hows life across the big pond? Glad you stopped in. 

Drfting07


----------



## Roddy

*Tomorrow i will be doing some bending*
And up...one...two....and down....


Oh, you meant the gals...carry on :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## drfting07

:rofl: Yes roddy, that too!


----------



## drfting07

So im :stoned: and its got me thinking, or maybe second guessing myself even....

Looking at sunrise and sunset calenders for my area, ive found that 14/10 light/dark starts 1st of next month, 13/11 starts first of September and full bloom by the third week of September. 

That being said.....

The girls are really throwing off Pre-flowers now, similar to *Ston-loc's* girl in a previous post. Its almost to the point that i could go into flower, and as early as August 1st. 

Soooo.....

I think i wont do that FIM job, just tie them down some so they dont stretch into view by late flower. 

Are you guys still fimming or topping? Ide assume not.

Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

I'm not doing any fimming or topping anymore. It seems odd that you'd start flower so late. My geography aint great, but doing a simple search it seems we're the same latitude Drif. We should go into flower the same time, no? I'm at 137 and vague search on your state says 137 also.


----------



## drfting07

Last year i started flower way late is my best guess. It threw me off but thats mother nature. Nothing is certain. Back tracking last years grow i didnt start until mid sept. Harvested a little earlier than i would have liked, and that was Nov.


----------



## drfting07

& :stoned:

Im expecting some changes come Next month. 14/10 seems to be the magic number


----------



## ston-loc

Well last year I went to flower late July, early Aug. The one plant that seems to be flowering early still looks the same. Like two feet of vertical growth since then, but no real bulk of buds, just a lot of pistils. As of the last couple days all the others are sure showing their girly parts too with more pistils. So not sure if I'm about to make the switch with all of them or not.


----------



## drfting07

Sounds like your close! Im giving one last feeding then wait for the switch and go from there. They sure are green, and like you said...really showing their girly parts now.


----------



## ston-loc

:aok:

I'm sketching up my version of a 4U hoop house now. Gonna get ripped and try to get started on the frame today. A: have the frame to tie up weighted down buds to keep from sagging, B: Make a shelter to keep late season rain off them. My two biggest issues end of last year.


----------



## kaotik

guess it depends where you are. i got some pistil's, but still aint expecting 'bloom' for atleast another 3 weeks.
they always trick me outside, as they transition so much slower. 
i'm always thinking "ok, that'll be a nice hedge" so i stop supercropping, and get ready for bloom.. then a month later she's finally blooming and added a few feet.
i don't switch to bloom feed till there's actual buds (but i've been struggling with early fade)


watch for humidity late when covering them ston. covers/greenhouses can be a blessing and a curse 
definitely better than the open elements though.

now we get to the real fun part of the season
good luck for the home stretch guys


----------



## ston-loc

Right on Kaotik. Yeah, I'm still just giving veg nutrients. The plan is to just use the frame for staking purposes, and have a removeable plastic cover to only pull over them when rain comes. Hopefully it works out that way and isn't too much of a pita


----------



## nouvellechef

Since your so close, kinda like me, within ext cord range. Run a couple high output fans on them come late harvest, if need be. My dad basically has a wind tunnel coming from both sides in a 20 x 20 plat, each and every harvest. Moisture has a tough time building on them. The trellising on them should not be tied to or attached to your rain cover of choice.


----------



## ston-loc

Well, got :stoned: and geeked out on this all day....

Ran out of material, and have to add more arched support on the top still, but the mrs was pretty impressed I could come up with the design out of nowhere. She also said thanks for making our yard more white trash, but she was impressed with the design atleast :rofl:

Might end up adding more vertical supports too. We'll see.

Great, high as a mofo day, TCB out in the yard. Feeling great and now sitting relaxing. One on me for all of you :48:


----------



## drfting07

Nice, ston! Ima build me one!


----------



## ston-loc

It's kinda wobbley but theres like 4' of rebar sticking out of the ground at each vertical support that the pipe is over, so I think it's decent. Still might add more though. And tie off the upper corners to fixed stuff, so it doesnt have so much sway. I think it's gonna work out. I'll post another pic once its done. The dimensions it takes up are 12+ feet wide, by 16+ feet long. 8 foot high at the low frame, and 10 foot at the top of the arch....


----------



## ston-loc

:farm: :farm: :farm:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Killer . . . the forest cometh !!


----------



## Irish

looking great y'all...


----------



## ston-loc

And after two days, and two trips to Home Depot totaling about a hundred bucks, the frame is done. Still going to tie all 4 corners off to sturdy it up a bit. Also going to try to get some thick plastic from work, then figure a way it can be attached on the side all rolled up, then be able to pull ropes tied off on the plastic up and over... We'll see........


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn ston, lookin GREAT!!!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks SM


----------



## drfting07

Thats legit! Nice work ston. 

Satoris are really stretching now. Think they are about ready to flower. Standing at 6 feet now, seven feet from the ground. My white widow has frickin PM! I hate this stuff, and its now the second year in a row. Its hasnt begun to stretch yet, and all 4 girls are getting a couple eagle20 treatments. Im getting rid of this stuff, once and for all!


----------



## ston-loc

Wow dude! You've got me on height. Tallest of mine is just over 6' from the ground. :aok:

How thirsty are yours? This warmer weather we've been having is making for some thirsty girls! Gave each plant 4 gallons of water yesterday afternoon, got home from work with the sagging over droopiness again  Gonna get a few more 33gallon trash cans to prep ph'd water in 20 gallons a day goes too fast.


----------



## Irish

looks great. i'd throw more braces in the roof.


----------



## ston-loc

Was still contemplating that for actual rain building up. I guess it will depend on how tight I can get the plastic strapped down. Thanks mang


----------



## ston-loc

Kinda second grader paint work, but an idea of whats what in there  Pic taken at eye level


----------



## SmokinMom

Irish said:
			
		

> looks great. i'd throw more braces in the roof.




:hubba: yea that!!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Irish said:
			
		

> looks great. i'd throw more braces in the roof.



yeah . . . to keep it from poppin off when the girls hit it !! :hubba:


----------



## Rosebud

That is just plain beautiful ston. Really wonderful.


----------



## Roddy

Irish said:
			
		

> looks great. i'd throw more braces in the roof.




Yeah, that plastic will weigh her down a bit, then you have wind and rain....


----------



## drfting07

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Wow dude! You've got me on height. Tallest of mine is just over 6' from the ground. :aok:
> 
> How thirsty are yours? This warmer weather we've been having is making for some thirsty girls! Gave each plant 4 gallons of water yesterday afternoon, got home from work with the sagging over droopiness again  Gonna get a few more 33gallon trash cans to prep ph'd water in 20 gallons a day goes too fast.



Thanks Ston, i thinks its contributed more to the fact that i stopped LSTing and FIMing. :doh: 

They arent chugging water like they were before the transplant. I have also been given plenty of rain water from mother nature. Since i watered them in after transplant i havent needed to lug water yet. 

I did give each girl two gallons of strong veg tea last night and i expect it to be the last feeding until i switch to a flower tea. Still unsure what feed im going to use.

How many Satoris do you have in the tent now? :icon_smile:

Love, Peace and chicken grease.....
Drfting07 :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Same as always mang, four satoris and one btb. Kind of getting a bit overboard. Hopefully the neighbors stay as cool as last year. I do have one new neighbor that's kitty cornered.


----------



## ston-loc

Width wise though, I'm wall to wall under the canopy frame with a little room to spare and it's 12'x16!


----------



## CaliWildViolet420

Just stopped by to check in. I have an outdoor Satori grow on my GP forum for 2012....thread from beginning to now......


----------



## ston-loc

More NorCal OD Satori, Nice! You've got some trees there too! :aok:


----------



## drfting07

Quick shots of my garden helper and the girls. Still growing, still happy :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

We're definitely in the Garden of Eden dude!!! I really want to lay down between em and take a pic upwards. The view is glorious  Talk about ZEN, You know what SATORI "means" right  :48:


----------



## drfting07

enlighten me....:rofl:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

uhhh . . . well I'm predicting the both of you are gonna get LIT !! 

great job guys !! :48:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks Dan!


----------



## ston-loc

Ready to be enlightened :stoned:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

c'mon, recite mantra . . . . AHHHHNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

:rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

So, got home from work and :ccc:

Fed the girls, and started looking through them real good. Took a few pics too.

First pic of one of the Satori's trunk. The other direction is almost twice as wide but I couldn't get a pic with branches in the way.

Then I climbed my tree stump,,, :stoned: ........ Took a few over head shots. First the two tallest satoris. About 7' including the tote.

Third closest is the BTB. SUPER BUSHY!!! About 6 feet high now, and 7 feet around. The vertical supports of the pvc frame are 8 feet apart for comparison... 

Anywho,,,  :48:


----------



## drfting07

:holysheep: 

:icon_smile: :hubba: 

:stoned: 




:48:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

holy sheep dip batman, by the looks of that trunk I think you got you some magic beans . . . outstanding !!


----------



## ston-loc

That's te biggest trunk out of the five, but all of them are pretty big.  :fly:


----------



## drfting07

Yeh, you have me tagged and in the bag already. Im throwin up the white flags. 


Im hoping for a couple lbs. You my friend and are looking at some serious poundage. Whoa!


----------



## Rosebud

_FABULOUS!!!!!_


----------



## powerplanter

Yeah that....


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Drft, Dan K, Rose, and PP :aok: 

Drft, we still have months to go. Plenty to hopefully not go wrong..... Or be infested by. We shall see. You have beautiful 7 footers too. You're good my brotha


----------



## Roddy

Very nice indeed!!! Next year, I'll have a bigger greenhouse....count on it!!


----------



## ston-loc

Honestly they are taking some work! Not complaining, thinking of final results. But 20 gallons of phd water a day, mixing 20 gallons of nutrients every other water, 2 gallons at a time. Its work. Really stoked, and so stinkin peaceful just chilling in the middle of all of them. Some zen shi*.  I think starting with quality genetics next year I'm starting half as many though, hahaha.


----------



## drfting07

Heres my biggest Satori. Pulled her aside so you can get a good look at her, an underskirt photo too. 

Drfting07


----------



## powerplanter

Well done drfting.


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good Drft! :aok:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks Guys


Im going with a liquid guano for ease of use. Trying Roots Organics HP2 along with some Kelp and Molasses. Should i get some castings too?


----------



## drfting07

Im so overwhelmed with choices and options on a flower tea i cant make up my mind. Dr. Earth Organic 8 is no longer stocked at my local nursery. Im also focusing on making a more fungal based tea thanks to umbras recommendations. I just need to use what i have local to me and stick to it. 

:stoned:


----------



## ston-loc

So spending some time in the garden, started counting main shoots on a couple of the plants. The two I counted, one satori that's tallest few are about a foot taller than me is going to have like 25+ main colas. The beyond the brain which has just reached my height, I stopped counting after 40. Seriously hope these all stagger in ripeness come havest/trim time


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

california dreamin' . . . . . :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Def gonna need some help trimming.... Or maybe some time off work, hahaha. Good "problem" to have though, right?


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ill help! :ciao:

I may need a hand also. You scratch my back, ill scratch yours.


----------



## ston-loc

Not sure my fiskars will reach that far brotha  

Just a smile after a crappy monday of wage slavery... Meditating in my jungle :bong:  

:rofl:, edit,,, the more I look at the pic, and read what I wrote I'm dying laughing. Maybe cause I'm flyin, but no I'm not "meditating with my arms in the air", I actually threw my arms up and am making a dumb face for the pic... Carry on.... :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

And wow... Watered each girl with 4 gallons yesterday after work, came home today to them sagging over.  6 gallons a day now. This is craziness....


----------



## drfting07

That is insane, man. How hot has it been? I haven't watered much, if at all recently.


----------



## ston-loc

Been in the high 70's- high 80's. They're stretching like crazy too. All are going super vertical lately. Gotta buy a couple more 32gallon trash cans to ph water in. This is def taking more work this year. Stoked for the goodness come oct!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Ride'M Cowboy

:lama:


you need more trash cans *ston*.....I start out with a few 5 gallon buckts..by mid Aug Im running in 55 gallon drum...every few days...yes it gets insaine...take care and be safe


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks 4U, and thanks for stopping by. Pretty much running through my one 32gallon can daily, and refilling and ph'ing for the next day. Gonna buy a couple more so I don't have to do it as often. 

Also thinking to prune off some of the lower growth. Not only the fact I don't want to be trimming tons of popcorn buds, but they are so bushy down low I can't even water them without getting leaves and such wet. Don't want to be leavin the door open for pm and mold to start up.


----------



## Rosebud

Sounds like a good plan ston-loc.  You will be rewarded.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Put in some hours of work today. Groomed up under all the girlies skirts. No more low bush. Made watering hell of a lot easier, and didn't get all the leaves and such wet. Way more air flow, less popcorn buds, and less of a chance for molds getting the leaves wet watering. 

Also gave it a try with some of the clippings for clones. Not that I need any more right now at all, but just trial and error. See if I can get any to root, since I was taking the clippings off anyways. What's ideal temps for cloning?  Trying 4 satori clippings and 2 beyond the brains. We'll see. Been pretty baked for the past day and a half... Celebrating weekend


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey ston, the plants are looking way fantastic . . . Im sure THG and Rose are droolin lol

Ive always run clones at 80-82f with good success rates, also not much light needed on em

jm2c :48:


----------



## dman1234

Wow Ston, great job man, those are some crazy beautiful plants.


----------



## Roddy

NICE, Ston, well done!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks guys! Really stoked this year. Have a ton of staking to do. After the pruning on the bottom side they have all taken off! Ended up cutting loose a few of the ties because they were pinching in the staulks. Those branches have risen up over a foot since sat. Also noticed a few lower branches kind of sagging, like they arent that strong since I cut a bunch out. Not sure if I'll just clip them off or stake them up. The two are bottom branches shot out sideways. Anyhow. The yard is starting to smell pretty decent. Plants are actually clearing fence line now, so I've gotta get on some kind of barrier to block the one side that is visible.  Thanks for popping in :48:


----------



## SmokinMom

Damn ston!  Wow man, you got a green thumb.  Those ladies feel the love fo sho'.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks SM!  

So, minor weirdness, if you saw my post in the "sick" section, with the BTB. 
Other than that everybody's rockin and rollin. All the plants are taller than me now. Gotta work out some visibility barrier on the one side, and corner. 

For now, one pic of one of the Satoris. How's her brazilian waxed undercarriage lst'd stalk looking?


----------



## dman1234

you have put in alot of work and its paying off bro, but you got ALOT of work ahead with the scissors.


----------



## ston-loc

:aok: :icon_smile: :headbang2:

Come on down dude, and bring your fiskars with ya! :fly:


----------



## ston-loc

Couple more 

Could I sell the place as kitchen with a view?? :stoned:

2nd is the one that was throwing pistils super early, end of june. What it looks like now...


----------



## drfting07

dman1234 said:
			
		

> you have put in alot of work and its paying off bro, but you got ALOT of work ahead with the scissors.



:yeahthat: :holysheep: :cool2::icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nice grow *STon*.....how is the hoop house working?...I can see it but looks to have a slow arc?....I like to a composter as well

mojo for your ladies

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah 4u, thanks buddy! My vertical pieces are spread too far apart for 3/4" pipe. Actually got a bunch more from work to add in.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

cant wait to see yours working....Ill be redoing the one I have over the gooey as she has all ready passed over it:lama:....I try and place the rebar 6 feet apart so an 8 foot piece pvc will cross them....I also like to use 20 foot sticks..the use of couplings makes for a tougher bend..if I was to do that again..I would glue all pieces...time to get back to the Garden


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, was trying to skimp a little and went 8 foot span and it has some sag to it. Going to add them in the middle so 4 foot span should make it pretty sturdy. Gotta get some plastic and prep it up so it's ready to go when the time comes to cover them up. Honestly wondering if its going to be high enough. A few of the girls are already a foot from the 8 foot horizontal section. They've all stretched up a lot these past few weeks, not sure how much more vertical growth I'm going to get.

Question on when to switch to flowering nutes. When do you guys usually make the change. 4 of the five are showing a good amount of pistils, but the one i posted a pic of on the last page is def flowering. Calyxs arent really swelling up yet, but they are solid pistils everywhere. I'm using GH3 by the way.
Thanks for stopping in


----------



## nouvellechef

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Yeah, was trying to skimp a little and went 8 foot span and it has some sag to it. Going to add them in the middle so 4 foot span should make it pretty sturdy. Gotta get some plastic and prep it up so it's ready to go when the time comes to cover them up. Honestly wondering if its going to be high enough. A few of the girls are already a foot from the 8 foot horizontal section. They've all stretched up a lot these past few weeks, not sure how much more vertical growth I'm going to get.
> 
> Question on when to switch to flowering nutes. When do you guys usually make the change. 4 of the five are showing a good amount of pistils, but the one i posted a pic of on the last page is def flowering. Calyxs arent really swelling up yet, but they are solid pistils everywhere. I'm using GH3 by the way.
> Thanks for stopping in



You can switch now. If you look at the NPK of the micro and bloom. It has a surprising amount of nitrogen still. Thats why lucas formula works well across the board. You could actually get by with only bloom/micro and dolomite lime. Buy them in the 5gal tubs. Much cheaper, longterm. Esp when you have to feed she beasts.


----------



## ston-loc

Right on NC, actually just ran out of the grow, so that's perfect. Lucas formula search says 8ml micro, 16ml bloom per gallon on a quick search. I've been giving what you advised NC. Tbsp of grow and micro per gallon up til now. Not sure what the conversion of ml is, but I planned to switch to tbsp of micro and bloom per gallon. Or should I double the bloom? Also added the dolomite lime in the soil mix you gave NC. Are you saying to add more?

Didn't know they sold them in 5gallon tubs. Been using the 1 or 2 gallon ones that are the biggest ones the closest hydro store sells. I'll look into that, thanks man!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey ston - a tablespoon is 15 ml, so its about 1/2 tablespoon micro then full tablespoon bloom for each gallon . . . so yes, with Lucas the bloom is double the amt of micro . . . I have a 100 ml. plastic syringe that's handy for making up multi-gallon batches of solution, you can attach a piece of tubing to the tip and suck up a very accurate volume of the nutes outta the bottle without pouring . . . got it here:

hxxp://www.plantlightinghydroponics.com/ecoplus-100-mlcc-syringe-catherter-tip-p-3610.html

I'm assuming you're needing to make up multi-gallon batches for those b*tches . . . 

You can use any good cal/mag supplement instead of dolomite lime in solution . . . I'm using epsom salts for magnesium and antacid tablets for calcium . . . buds are saying "Yum  !!" :cool2:

jm2c :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Been thinking of ways to lessen the work load. Have actually been mixing 2 gallons at a time in my watering can.... 6 gallons per plant...  
Definitely could use some shortcuts. 
I added the lime in the soil mix, should I still supliment? Added a cup of lime per cf. All the girls are looking great, and the entire house is smelling fabulous with the back windows open  Thanks for the input Dan... Actually need to convert 32 tbsp to cups, cause I'm gonna be mixing full trash cans of nutrients from now on.. I think that will help :aok:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

yes, I would still add some kinda cal/mag supplement for a nice robust flowering

and . . . how bout this handy little converter ?

hxxp://www.asknumbers.com/tablespoon-to-cup.aspx

32 US tablespoons = 2 US cups . . . so for 32 gallons solution . . . mix 1 cup micro, then 2 cups bloom !! 

the internet is cool, man

danK


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Dan :aok:  hey NC you initially said one to one, should I do that or half to one like Lucas states? Have been kickin *** following you advice so far, just wondering. Appreciate all the input guys and gals... The fun part is just beginning


----------



## drfting07

ston-loc said:
			
		

> The fun part is just beginning



:yeahthat: :woohoo: 

Working in the garden today. Thinning out the bottom branches, cleaning out all of the dead fan leaves, top dressing a few amendments... stuff like that :cool2: 

Also picking up a couple things from town, Soft Rock Phosphate, Ground Oats and Muchroom Compost. I still cant believe my two local gardening centers dont carry EWC. Gotta order some today, and a qrt of Roots Organics HP2. 

Oh, and BTW....Im in flower :icon_smile: No new growth, just throwing out the pistils!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

cool drft . . . lets see the baby bud porn, yer gonna end up with some nice big skunk tails on those mamas from what I've been seeing !!


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Dan :ciao: Ill try and find time to snap some pics today. 

Just got back with goodies! Time to make a Tea....:cool2:


----------



## ston-loc

Hey drft, sounds good. Lets see em 

Went out and snapped a few pics before direct sun hits them. A couple of the garden, and a couple baby bud porn. Gonna work out there a bit today too. Add some more supports on the tent, and start some staking.

Have a good weekend everybody! :48:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: *Ston-loc*

You are a bit ahead of me in bloom. Couple weeks maybe? lookin good.....:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Both those pics are of the one Satori that started throwing pistils super early. All the others are a bit behind that one. They all have pistils, but none were too picture friendly. Didn't look like much when I tried snapping some shots. They are all a little staggered too, so that will be good come harvest time.


----------



## ston-loc

Here ya go Drft, went and tried to get a few better shots of some of the others.

First two are 2 different Satoris, then third the more string-beany Beyond the Brain


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Looking good ston and drifting... :ciao:    I was looking at picking up some Mandala gear .. Satori is a must in my garden now after seeing so many people on here giving it rave reviews... I also thought id try and purchase Beyond the brain too.. glad i get to watch  your guys grows  from start  to finish.. great job both of you.  and thanks for all the info and pictures.


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Squidy! 

I, like you, had to have it in the garden after all the happy growers here at MarP. Hope you enjoy it!

Just finished my top dress. 

1/2 gallon mushroom compost per plant
1 cup Kelp Meal per plant
2 Tbls Epsom Salts per plant
1 1/2 cups Soft Rock Phosphate per plant

I will be using guano based teas from here on out.


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile: 


:48:
Drfting07


----------



## drfting07

I see you down there Guerilla


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

dang, thumbs up is right drft . . . nice tight nodes up top there, just ready to bust out into one giant ADULT bud !!

my indoor plants shot up so fast in the stretch, with too much stem and not enough nodes, so the buds below probably won't make it to the buds above them and close up the gap 

oh well, looking great guys . . . . bring on the flowers !! :cool2:


----------



## nouvellechef

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Right on NC, actually just ran out of the grow, so that's perfect. Lucas formula search says 8ml micro, 16ml bloom per gallon on a quick search. I've been giving what you advised NC. Tbsp of grow and micro per gallon up til now. Not sure what the conversion of ml is, but I planned to switch to tbsp of micro and bloom per gallon. Or should I double the bloom? Also added the dolomite lime in the soil mix you gave NC. Are you saying to add more?
> 
> Didn't know they sold them in 5gallon tubs. Been using the 1 or 2 gallon ones that are the biggest ones the closest hydro store sells. I'll look into that, thanks man!



-No you dont need more lime. Or supplements since you added a healthy amount at the start.

-No. Dont decrease the amount like base lucas. 16ml/8ml. Your already beyond that. Thats just where to start. I always do 2tb micro and 1tb bloom at this point of flowering. All the way to chop.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

15 ml bloom and 30 ml micro per gallon ??  dang chef, thats like 4 times the recommended amt of micro . . . and you are finding it helpful with no ill effects, huh ??


----------



## ston-loc

Awesome dude, will do. Thanks


----------



## ston-loc

Put in some work out back yesterday. Added more supports on the tent, definitely a lot sturdier. Also put some 6mil plastic to block view from distant neighbor now that I've cleared fence line. Kinda sketched out on the shear size of them this year, but a risk I'll take for the end results. 

Wake n bake sunday morning :bong: Have a great day everyone :fly:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess

Color me green with envy.

Beautiful, big luscious looking plants.  Outstanding job.  I can't wait to see how the girls finish up!


----------



## HemperFi

Can' wait to see the beautiful, HUGE, luscious buds developing on those plants -- amazing -- envy to the power of ten. 

Most excellent growing!

Peace


----------



## ston-loc

THANKS THG and Hemper!! 

Swear these girls are on roids and hiding it from me... Here's that one's trunk I posted a little while back. Friggin thing is trying to grow so fast its splitting itself open... 

Hope you all are having a great Sunday. I definitely have been :bong:


----------



## ston-loc

So when I cleaned up under the girls skirts, I took 6 of the clipping and attempted to clone. It's been like 8 or 9 days, and got home today to my first successfully rooted clone ever 

It's kind of weird the 4 Satori clippings arent looking too great, like heat damage I think. It's been too hot out there, but one rooted so far. The 2 Beyond the Brain clippings look good, but no roots yet. We'll see. What's an average for visible roots when clones? How many days?


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Congrats on your first successful clone, ston . . . try and keep em right around 80, too hot/wet and they stem rot . . . roots should show in 10-14 days, but 8 or 9 days is bonus !! 

Hope the little ones grow up to be just like their moms hehe


----------



## drfting07

What are you going to do with those clones now ston? Have a home for them?


----------



## ston-loc

Cool Dan, thanks for the info. My set up isn't exactly ideal, and temps have been in the 90's during the day. We'll see what happens. Not needing the clones at all, just trying to see if I could do it. Yeah Drft, they'll have a home with a couple friends if they turn out. I may keep one, straight to flower outside and have a baby next to mama, haha.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:

well done *ston*...You really went out on that pvc roof support..:stoned:...and the stalks of these OD girls gets wild crazy...Ill be getting a few more walking sticks...made a couple from last summer...they a big convo starter when ya out and about....do you have drain holes under the totes?...and have ya moved them at all?...one more question I have is Have ya had much rain?...we been like 4 weeks now since we had rain..so I use my garden hose with the sprayer set on shower...I do this to help rinse the girl as well as strengthen stalks for the rains that will come...a fews years back I learned the weight from rain was snapping branches at the stalk...just a FYI...

Its Magic Time:lama:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks man. Yeah totally geeked out with the PVC, haha. Yes have holes on the bottoms. Have only moved them a little to position them under the tent. Hasn't rained here at all since maybe April. Oddly have been picking minor PM off one of them. Weird it's just the one plant. Didn't really think soaking them with the hose would help that? Maybe early in the day so the sun dries them off by evening. 4U, when do you usually put plastic on your hoops? Do you put them on and off? Or leave them up once they're up? Finally got them goin on bloom nutes yesterday too. Rockin and Rollin now!


----------



## ston-loc

So check it out. Got home today to another rooted clone, and the first one shooting tons of roots. Whipped up some soil and planted the two. All 4 Satori clippings are looking way haggard. Leaning more to a ph issue than heat. But I dont know. Just odd the 2 Beyond The Brains are looking good, just no roots yet. Pretty obvious in the pics which are not looking too good. We'll see how these turn out soon enough. Flushed enough ph'd water into the two planted ones that hopefully see some signs of it clearing up. Any thoughts?


----------



## nouvellechef

Let them get a nice web of roots. I mean a good long 6" mass. The recovery time is a fraction of that when a clone has a couple tiny shoots coming out. They dont skip a beat. I just go straight into a medium thats been cooking with lime and some myco. Then on to GH3 or whatever. That twisting is from PH outta whack.


----------



## Rosebud

Well done Ston-loc!

Well done Drft.

This grow journal has been a treat all the way thru.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose.

Yeah NC, was planning to keep them in there until there were more roots, but wanted to flush em out to try to fix the ph. How would I do that with just the rock wool cubes with the clones in them? Also odd the ph doesn't seem to be affecting the BTB. Only the Satoris


----------



## nouvellechef

Oh your saying that was happening while rooting. Before they went into the medium. And it looked stellar when you clipped it? If thats the case IDK. PH is not really that critical when your trying to root clones.


----------



## ston-loc

Yeah, exactly. They looked great as clippings and that has happened in the rockwool cubes under the dome. If you click on the pic of the tray with the dome off you can see the other two satori clippings that look the same.


----------



## ston-loc

ALL 6 for 6 have roots! :yay:  Going to keep them in the dome a bit more. STOKED! Another new thing learned


----------



## tastyness

Congrats- I'm learning cloning too.  And made a pretty cool little humidity chamber for them (see DIY section for details)
I'm also trying the 'super simple cloning' (SSC) method  at the same time, mentioned in sticky. (in propagation section)

So far out of the batch all are still alive at 5 days and looking good.  In one place I even see some new growth already.  Tried some rockwool and some coco peat pucks- didn't like the rockwool at all.  Just a tactile, user friendly sort of thing that wasn't working for me and there was no easy way to attach my plant labels.   I'll admit when I bought it I "thought" is was Grodan- but when I got it home - clearly a no name brand, so that might have something to do with it.  I've also had miserable luck with jiffy pots and won't try them ever again.
I love coco and am hoping those will work out.  I used a coco/perlite mix in the SSC method. None have died yet (YIPEE), three are showing slight yellowing.  Ooops -- I seem to have run on some- didn't meant to hijack. 
Mostly congrats on adding a new skill to the repertoire.  I think confident cloning is an important thing for any grower to master.

One big secret for me- only mist twice per day.  Don't kill them with kindness.  I think HemperFi said is best "ignore them"


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hi tasty :icon_smile: great job !!


----------



## ston-loc

Hijackers!! :rofl: hehehe, almost Friday! Need the rest!


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

uhhhhhhhhh, don't mind ston . . . . think he's :fly:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

uhhhhhhhhh, hey ston and drft . . . howz the plants goin man, time for an update !!    

hehe eace:


----------



## SmokinMom

Dan K. Liberty said:
			
		

> uhhhhhhhhh, hey ston and drft . . . howz the plants goin man, time for an update !!
> 
> hehe eace:



:hubba:  What he said.


----------



## drfting07

Indeed it is update time. Not for the right reasons tho 

One satori is showing either a burn or a deficiency but im leaning towards burn. 

Yesterday i noticed one of the satoris was showing clawed leaves but was thinking it was nothing and would turn around. This morning a few leaves have severe browing and necrosis. What i dont get is i gave ALL the plants the same dosage of top feed and only 1 girl is showing it. Even weirder is the fact that only one main stalk is showing this. The other two main stalks on this satori look fine. Ill shoot pics of all the girls today, as well as the necrosis.


----------



## drfting07

Heres what i fed all four girls.

1/2 gallon mushroom compost per plant
1 cup Kelp Meal per plant
2 Tbls Epsom Salts per plant
1 1/2 cups Soft Rock Phosphate per plant


----------



## ston-loc

Hmm, bummer dude. 

I'll post some currents once I get home from work. Lots of pistils and smelling great. The one that's leading the way in flower actually looks like little buds forming. Visible trichs and sticky already  :48:


----------



## drfting07

Let me know what you guys think. The other 3 girls are doing great.


----------



## ozzydiodude

Check the base of the branch showing the damage, for cracks or little holes. I would also cover the pot from direct sunlight, letting the sun beat down on the pot really raises the temp of the root ball.


----------



## drfting07

I checked the base of the plant. It looks perfectly normal and healthy. I did have a little dirt covering the crotch of the plant from watering. Its grown like this since i LST'd and is almost an entire plant itself. I cleared the soil from around the base of the plant and there was no mold, rot, bug problem to speak of. 

I dont get it. Maybe a bad case of sunburn? Ill keep an eye on it. Good news is its not on the most upper growth. The tops are green and healthy. I might have to do a PH check just cause.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey drft, your girls are looking great !! . . . only a small area affected by this whateveritis

both Hushpuppy and I have a problem real similar to yours right now . . . mine is almost a dead ringer by your description . . . . see, the branch in back of it is happy as a clam, it's weird . . . the only thing we have in common far as I can see is the epsom salts . . . I know lots of people boost cal/mag during flower, but I also gave mine quite a bit during the 45-day veg, they loved it . . . wondering if it built up salt in the soil to a borderline toxic level? . . . I dunno, think I am gonna give mine a flush tonite


----------



## ston-loc

:farm:

First pic, that cyclone fence is 6 feet high. Horizontal pvc is at 8 feet.

2nd-5th pics one shot of each of the Satoris. Last pic is of the one thats the farthest into flower.

6th, the Beyond The Brain

7th, a close up on the farthest along's growing flowers 

:48: thanks for checking in everyone


----------



## drfting07

*Dan*, thats funny you remarked on the Epsom Salt. I was thinking a salt buildup too. Ive added it three times so far. Twice in transplanting, and then the top dress. Not sure if a flush will do me any good...I can try!

*Ston*, Holy COW!  Thats impressive! Quite the bush country!


----------



## powerplanter

Well done guys.  Some monsters you have there stone.  Stay safe guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:watchplant:


:48:


----------



## ston-loc

:aok:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey ston - the first Satori in pic 2 looks like its gonna knock that dead palm frond outta the way !! :joint:


----------



## ston-loc

So I have a leaf hopper problem. Have always from the beginning seen about 1/4" long ones occasionally. But im seeing more and more leaves damaged. Looked under multiple leaves on multiple plants today to find at least one baby one under each leaf i looked under. I sprayed with seven just before flowering began, but now what are my options being into flower? I actually have a mantis egg thing out side for a few weeks now in a paper bag, but not hatched yet. Also one of the satori's I'm plucking leaves with pm off daily..... BOO


----------



## drfting07

Im flowering! Took some pics a couple days ago and still need to upload them. I see small buds!


----------



## Roddy

:ciao: guys!! Sorry for the bugs and PM issues, Ston! Great to hear you're in budding, Drftings, I've got some great budding going on as well, looking awesome!

:48:


----------



## drfting07

Eagle20, its pricey tho!


----------



## ston-loc

Even in flower it's ok?


----------



## drfting07

Early flower yes.


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

hey drft . . . did you flush that one plant ?


----------



## Roddy

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Eagle20, its pricey tho!



Don't forget an applicator spray....

I use Saturator!


----------



## ston-loc

Just geeking out reading through the last couple pages of this again. :48:

Thought this was rad and took another current pic. First pic taken a month ago 7/21. Second pic just now 8/22 :stoned: One month of growth


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

oh my freakin gawd


----------



## ozzydiodude

Don't you just love growing under the Sun


----------



## tastyness

I'm running out of adjectives.  So it must be time for a :holysheep: 

WOW- they are amazing.  So good to see the side by side, some wicked cool plants.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks for the kind words peeps. This is definitely getting to be the fun part!

Pic of a random offshoot cola. The part in the pic with actual growth is like 3 feet straight buddage  Smelling wonderful out back!


----------



## tcbud

AWEsome!

I love outdoor, yours are beauty's.

Really like the one month pic.

Great Growng Ston!


----------



## bubba902

ston-loc said:
			
		

> Just geeking out reading through the last couple pages of this again. :48:
> 
> Thought this was rad and took another current pic. First pic taken a month ago 7/21. Second pic just now 8/22 :stoned: One month of growth




Oh my sweet jesus Ston! them are some true beauts right there! Come oct, Your going to be in for some work brother!

How nice is the wheel barrel you carry your balls around with, considering you the planes and everything that fly over everyday? lol. 

Wish i could have my back yard filled like this!, so happy my girls are G.I joe sized compared to your king kongs!, I was woken up a couple afternoons go to the house shaking and a loud noise as I open the door its the black bird hovering 30ft away and 30 ft high over the cornfield doing their thing lol. they were heavily going at it for around 2-3 hours in the side field and circled around in a couple spots (neighbors girls) but no one has been back or anything but I bet he is freaking because he watched it also lol! The Helicopter didn't directly fly over my girls as they are not in the field but i'm pretty sure he couldn't even tell what they were from the sky lol they are tiny.

Stay sage ston! may the great harvest gods reward you greatly this year bro!


----------



## ston-loc

Hahaha, thanks Bubba! I'll get a pic of a plane if I remember. Feels pulse pumping that's for sure. But constantly happens mid day


----------



## drfting07

The first three are from about a week ago, the second two are quick shots today. 

They are getting whipped around pretty good in this storm. Ill stake them soon. 


:icon_smile: :hubba:


----------



## SquidyPacheco

:yay: looking schweeeeet!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks Squidy!


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Drft :aok:


----------



## bubba902

Very nice drift! Keep up the awesome work!
+rep


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

healthy, gorgeous lookin pot, dude :cool2:


----------



## ston-loc

Some baby bud porn. First a wide shot. Second the Beyond the Brain showing lots of bud points. Then a few Satori after that. Getting frosty


----------



## ston-loc

And caught one for ya Bubba. Helicopter fly bye just now. Seen 8 small planes watering today, hahaha.


----------



## guerillaweedfare

drfting: your girls are looking rather sexy these days...They are filling out very nicely.

ston: holy fudge cake!!! Those are some pretty chunky girls you got going on there...more cushion for the smokin!

I have to post some pics soon. I just got a smart phone finally but I'm skeptical of posting the pics I took with it...and haven't really figured out exactly how. All of my Satori's are over 12 ft tall now but they are no ware near as fat and delicious looking as both of your guy's plants. I really wish I trained them because I have a bad feeling they will get top heavy real soon...

Green mojo to the both of you! keep up the good work


----------



## ston-loc

Cant,,, stop,,,, taking,,,, pics,,,, 

Mini jungle gym

Beyond The Brain

Satori


----------



## drfting07

Nice ston! Im starting to see some serious buddage form on my end to. Unfortunately one of my branches split down the middle while i was gone. Still alive, hopefully i can splint her up and stake her. Its 1/3 of the plant!


----------



## drfting07

Trichs are showing on the White Widow! :woohoo:


----------



## ston-loc

:icon_smile:


----------



## powerplanter

Damn that's sexy...


----------



## ston-loc

The horizontal PVC pipe frame in the pics is 8' high. Couple more from today. Been getting minor PM flare ups. Mainly on just 2 of the plants. Trying a method Ozzy passed on to try. Copied and Pasted

"Originally Posted by ozzydiodude
I have been doing alot of reading on organic and have came accross a few testamonial of ppl the killed off fungi and molds with a simple mixture of 1 part 3% hydrogen peroxide to 2 parts plain water. I have sprayed my seedlings with it and had no bad things happen to my plants I have started but I don't have PM so I can't tell if it help to get rid of anything or not. There Is NO bad effects that I can see or tell of on my plants so I will say it's safe to spray on them.

The extra atom of oxygen in the H2O2 is what does the work from the way I understand it. It inhibits the free radicals in the pm from reproducing or growing.

If y'all have a plant or 2 to try it on please do and let me and the rest know if it works or not.

Receipe
1 part 3% hydrogen peroxide
2 parts plain water
spray whole plant top and bottoms of leaves every other day for a week."


Still getting flare ups, but kills on contact. No plucking leaves anymore. Just spray, and nothing there next day. 

Cheers y'all. Bout a month or more left 
First one of the Satoris, 2nd the BTB


----------



## nouvellechef

Not good on the PM. Large plants esp, dont do well when they get to late flower. Like a magnet for it. Next year spray those girls down with Eagle20 in veg. Take a blacklight in a headlamp out at night and take a peeksy. You  might be surprised how much there is all around. Do the same each week.


----------



## ston-loc

Right on NC, will do.


----------



## drfting07

Ummmm....why no neighbor. Those arent pot plants. Just weeds........ 


What in the heck am i going to do. I have another 6-8 weeks left.


----------



## drfting07

Fixed! That wasnt so bad...


----------



## ston-loc

damn dude... That's no good. Whatcha going to do? I'm mmj legal, but that's pretty sketchy for you where you're at. Did they seem judgy about it? Like possibly turning you in?


----------



## drfting07

I have one neighbor behind me that comes over from time to time. Also cuts our larger portions of grass too. He wouldnt say anything. 

I have one family next door to us, and if you knew what you were looking for, they _could_ have spotted the very tops, but i think its unlikely. They are older and sure they arent seeing too well these days. There back door is about 50 yards from the plants and is blocked off from view by the wall of weeds. 

Only other way they were visible is if you were in our back yard. 

I have now put fence posts in front of the tall weeds and used twine the support them upright, instead of slouched over and snapped. It has completely covered the plants from all angles of view. Ill snap some pics but no worries. :cool2:


----------



## drfting07

ston, didnt know if i came across clear. The neighbors havent seen them. It was just the idea of them maybe seeing it. I think i fixed the situation before it was a problem. :48:

Also, just ordered from eHydroponics dot com :cool2: Humboldt Nutrients Natural Bloom. Im going to go to the gardening store and get one more bag of Dr. Earth. Plants are hungry for some nitrogen a little too early in flower. Going to give them one last boost of organic 5, then carry them thru flower til chop with the natural bloom.


----------



## ston-loc

Ohhhhhhhh, I thought you meant a neighbor asked you. Good stuff dude


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile: 

Drfting07 :cool2:


----------



## drfting07

Pic two and three are of the WW, four and five are of my three Satori.


----------



## ston-loc

Cant tell in the pics, but you better start adding some stakes up on them satoris dude. I've started tying more and more on mine that were starting to sag from weight. Dont want to be coming home to snapped big branches.


----------



## drfting07

I know ston! Ive been putting it off man. I will go tomorrow and buy some. Ive already had two break on me.


----------



## ston-loc

I used 4u's method and brought home 10' pieces of rebar from work. Only have a couple in so far and a bunch of branches tied to them. Been lagging on pounding more in also. I'm actually making my "straps" to hold the plastic on my roof now. Rob is a DIY genius!  thanks dude!


----------



## drfting07

:bong: Time!


----------



## ston-loc

Few pics from today

My roof clips alla 4U's DIY.

A satori

The BTB


----------



## drfting07

:woohoo:  Hubba hubba! This satori is the sweetest smelling dope ive grown. And packed with trichs already, My god! :icon_smile: I gave them a tea today, waiting for my humboldt naturals bloom to get in thursday. Running to town for stakes today.  

Wish you could smell them, :48:

Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks great *drft*....I wish I could smell them...

clips work great huh *ston*?....Have ya put the plastics up yet?...gonna be a great Harvest around here

yall take care and be safe


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :bong: Time!



:bong:


.


----------



## ston-loc

Just getting prepped 4U. No plastic yet. Forecast for the week is all sun.

At work and ready to be home :48: it's definitely Monday


----------



## ston-loc

home from work, and :bong:  

Tended the girls, and tied up a ton of BTB colas that I just noticed were sagging at almost a 40degree angle.

Took a cool night time pic last night. Getting to be paranoid season. Loving the smell out back


----------



## SquidyPacheco

Good looking girls- very good looking :aok: .... is satori femmed beans or regular??? what is Satori genes??

:ciao: Squidy


----------



## ston-loc

Regular seeds. Out of 6 that popped I got 5 girls, if I remember right without looking at my notes. Landrace genetics from Nepal is all they say, again, if my stoner memory is right, without lookin again. Thanks squidy! 

Edit, actually looked and thats what it says


----------



## ston-loc

Starting to fatten up :icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Anyone have a caption for this, cause i'm :stoned: and cant stop staring at the pic...........

The farthest along Satori.


----------



## ston-loc

First a new one of the big girls

Second one of the 6 babies. The two that said they'd take the clones fell through, and I haven't had the heart to compost them. Don't really need them, and technically puts me over numbers, but they are just too rad. Probably just ditch 5 and keep one to see what happens. The two runt looking ones to the right are BTB. The other 4 from one of the Satoris.

Total crap day today at work. Totally :stoned: now, and feeling much better. Also got a blacklight flashlight off amazon, and  the PM is a bastard! Multi day inspections from here on out. Day, and night.


----------



## drfting07

Noice stone! :cool2: Im about a month in. The girls are putting on some serious buddage.


----------



## drfting07

Nutes came in. Also a couple cola shots. :cool2:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

turning into some super nice looking colas there, drft . . . wow


----------



## ston-loc

Looking good Drft!

So during my water, daytime inspection, up on top of a ladder checking the girls out, I see where a freaking appt balcony hundred yards away can see a small part of the girls since they cleared fence line. Also people walking by at a certain spot. Threw up the plastic on that corner to block view. Also sure I'm gonna need to cover the whole thing soon enough from weather. SKETCHY!! And paranoid! Smelling beautiful though. Coming weeks are going to be amazing and fun, if I don't lose my mind, or get robbed. In 4U's words, take care and be safe :48:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks ston, thanks dan! :cool2: Im expecting them to double in size by harvest time. Got a month or less left to bloom.

I havent harvested yet and im already thinking about next year. Going to do things a little different. The plants that i start in april will go off the property directly in the ground. I may have a couple here on the property i start in june. Its too much having a 3x 7 foot girls on the property. :holysheep: 

Drft


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

good call on the cover *Ston*....another thing ya need to keep in mind..is when the plastic does go up...may make peeps nosey because they aint seen it all summer....sorry to hear the PM..but ya did right with the black light..Im allways looking at mine..those clones ya have there in solo cups you gonna finish those in the cups?..they look like they budding...' It's Pucker time " ...I dont get that noid anymore but If I had neighbors to see I would be...the smell alone attracks peeps Im sure...But i have planned security :giggle:...Plants looking great

*drft*...your banging those colas out as well...hows the trich production?  yall gonna have to send me so I can judge whos is bestes


----------



## drfting07

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> *drft*...your banging those colas out as well...hows the trich production?



Uber frosty! They continue to impress. A month to go and they look ready, aside from clear trichs. Cant wait to see the trimmed bud. Its gonna be frost factory! :icon_smile: I dont have a macro lense and need one. They are BPOTM quality, i hope!


----------



## ston-loc

Hey guys and gals. *4U* the clones, I don't really know. They are full bore flowering in the cups. Didn't really plan to keep them, but no homes, and havent composted them. Not really sure if I'll try to finish all of them or not. As far as the big girls go, all seems to be doing good. Found my first dead shoot with a big ol' green caterpillar today. Not too stoked on that. They destroyed a ton around this time last year. Any who, hope you all are having a great weekend. Couple of fresh pics for y'all


----------



## ston-loc

and here's one of the farthest along Satori's. This cola is literally over 4 inches wide


----------



## ston-loc

I climb ladders all day at work. Get home, doing my inspections of the girls after a :bong: It hits me. I'm standing atop a four foot ladder looking at this, 270 degrees around me..... Straight up ZEN! :fly:


----------



## drfting07

Those my good friend, are some heavy duty colas. Awesome!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:lama:


----------



## ston-loc

Rockin and rollin here on the left coast. These babies are BULKING UP!!!  Trichs are all still mainly cloudy. Few clear here and there, few amber here and there on only one satori so far. Going to be busy here in the coming future. 

The PM has been a bastard on the BTB and a couple of the Satori's. Been keeping it at bay, with the spray I previously mentioned from Ozzydude. Ran out of peroxide and missed one day and it hit with a vengeance. So skipping the one day, definitely proves using it is helping. We'll see. One BTB branch was covered, so it might be getting cut to try to not spread it worse. We'll see what it looks like tomorrow after todays spray.

Hope you enjoy the pics. First one of the monster satori cola, then a couple BTB. In the 2nd pic of the BTB, you can see the giant Satori colas in the background too. Loving the night time shots lately :48:

PS, question. Those that have not followed throughout, Ive been using lucas formula GH3. But on UBER super strength, per NC's recommendation. Not exactly sure what week I'm in, but with the info I've given, milky trics mostly, when should I cut off the GH3 and just give ph'd water? Not flushing, just mean only water for the end run to get the chems out. I ran out of the micro and they have only gotten h2o for the last two days. Now I'm thinking I may want to keep feeding them a little longer if I wind up rolling into mid october.... Any opinions to help me decide????


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:   *ston*....Ill feed upto the chop..dont slow down that...


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston
:ciao: 4U 

:48: 

Nice f'in colas my man! You say mostly cloudy with a few amber? Ide chop one. What color trics are you aiming for? THG and Rose like to chop at mostly cloudy, no amber.

Oh, another thing.....Damn Caterpillars! The last week they have been going at the plants with huge appetites. Lost one bud so far. Im two to three weeks from chop so i gave them one last Seven treatment. I may have mixed reviews on this but i had it left over, and it worked before. Going out now to look for any stragglers i missed. 

Got a microscope from radio shack too, thanks 4U. 

:ciao: Drfting07


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks 4U, gonna swing by the store after work to pick up more micro. Drift, only one plant has any amber, and there were only a few stragglers in the frosty milky trics. All the others are cloudy, and clear. Still think I have a few weeks at least on all of them.

And yeah, this is when the caterpillars show up. Already found two munching buds. Little jerks! Haha.


----------



## SmokinMom

Looking awesome boys!!  Need help with the chop?  

I freaked when I found caterpillars on mine.  I don't do bugs.  *shiver*


----------



## SquidyPacheco

ston Loooking super dank..... great grow.... :ciao:


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Feed feed feed . . . thinkin they're around week 7, and that means they're gobbling up P&K and cal/mag right now like never before

If you got 80% cloudy 20% clear trichs, I'd say probably not "a few weeks at least" . . . maybe "a few weeks at _most_" . . . you should see pistils drying off and they should slow down over the next week or two . . . keep a sharp eye on em . . . I just saw one of my plants go from no amber to about 10% . . . overnite !!

Beyond awesome, dude !!!!!!!!!!!!! :cool2:

jm2c :48:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Dan, Squidy, and SM.

From what I remember I think Rose or THG said they take Satori at ten weeks, so that seems about right. Yeah, I'm on twice daily, full on inspection for caterpillars, PM treatment, tric checking, and tying up heavy buds  It's definitely clutch time! They've all literally grown into eachother width wise with the sag of weight, so you all can laugh picturing me crab walking under an around them like my wife does :rofl:


----------



## drfting07

~ Week 5 into flowering, gorgeous weather in the mid 70's. No rain in the forecast until thursday. 

Hopefully the caterpillars are gone.....'bout to do some morning 'spections. :icon_smile: Feeding time too! :hubba:


----------



## drfting07

Its feeding time, I know. Banging out the colas tho. Finished buds will be good and fat come 3 or 4 weeks! :hubba: 

:icon_smile: 

Drfting07


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *drft*...Happy Harvest my friend

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Looking great Drft! :aok:

So I took the Mrs's fancy pants camera out and snapped a handful of shots. Woke up this am to the kitchen window left a couple inches open and the entire house wreaked!!! Hahaha. Getting closer. Here's what I got. Couple bud shots, wider shots, an under carriage shot of a few of em, and one of the not planned micro solo cup grow flowering clones.


----------



## MARY-JANE

Drfting07: Looking really good nice colas!

ston-loc: Very nice loving the little ones int he red cups!

GREEN MOJO!


----------



## ston-loc

So I had the crap scared outta my high self today. Got home from work, ripped a bowl, then started the daily routine. As I'm halfway through my "on foot" inspection, face buried half an inch from one of the plants I slowly turn to a freakin giant grasshopper about an inch from my eyeball  :rofl: Startled the hell out of me!
     So from recently reading also, I cut a sugar leaf off a them and looked at them on a flat surface with my scope instead of trying to look through my scope at swaying buds. I'm still cloudy and clear even on the furthest along. Angling the scope looked like maybe an amber or two, but I think I'm good holding out for a bit.


----------



## drfting07

ston-loc said:
			
		

> So from recently reading also, I cut a sugar leaf off a them and looked at them on a flat surface with my scope instead of trying to look through my scope at swaying buds. I'm still cloudy and clear even on the furthest along. Angling the scope looked like maybe an amber or two, but I think I'm good holding out for a bit.



WOW, ston i have never thought of that. Good post buddy. I learn something new everyday here. Even after 10 yrs of growing there's always something new to learn


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ladies and Gents

Been shopping for new strains. I still have Satori beans, and will be adding 818 Headband, Romulan Diesel and Larry. Glad i didnt drop money on this WW. I can see problems with growing this strain outdoors. Very susceptible to PM, and my Satoris are producing way better and not a spot of PM.  

Time to start looking into tents. I want to start keeping moms for clones.


----------



## ston-loc

Random thing happened today. Got home as usual went out to water and stuff, the soil was still damp. First day in months that soil hasn't been dry after 24hours. Any thoughts? In was in the high 70's today. They've literally been hanging over bone dry if I didn't water them daily. Really odd.


----------



## drfting07

Cooler nights and high humidity will keep the girls from drinking as much, IME.


----------



## ston-loc

That's the weird part though. Hasn't been cooler. 70s-80s in the day. 50s at night. Just seemed weird


----------



## Rosebud

The need a rest. They have a drinking problem. (smile)


----------



## drfting07

:yeahthat: :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

:d


----------



## nouvellechef

It's that time. Water uptake will diminish as they finish.


----------



## drfting07

aha! cool info Nouvelle.


----------



## drfting07

Damn caterpillars! They are going to town on the girls. I tested a bud, and its good smoke. Dont know if i should harvest one or two, or try and treat them somehow and let them go 2 or 3 more weeks. 

Please chime in, im not a happy camper....

Drfting


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

take Them now..take them now...feed the pillers to the fish in near by pond


----------



## drfting07

Really 4U? Will there be nothing left in a couple weeks? Im seeing mostly cloudy now, no amber some still clear.


----------



## drfting07

its week 6, buds are still swelling.....

I havent lost a ton yet, maybe a 1/4 ounce or a little more.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:rofl:


was just typeing   do what ya need to bro...


take care and be safe


----------



## drfting07

:cool2: 4U, im going to keep a close eye one these girls! I have alot of good smoke coming my way. It would be a shame to lose some due to my lack of care.

 Some good news to report.......I think ill be chopping one this weekend. The top most cola on the furthest along Satori is glimmering amber in the son. Ill have to take the microscope out with me. Might only need to harvest part of her.

The caterpillars are here and there, now. I never see the little f'ers either. They just have their way with a bud, **** all over, then vanish. The dead buds i pick away as i see them and there is no 'pillar to be found. Maybe this is just damage from a week ago that is just now dying off. 

Its a shame i didnt start bloom ferts weeks ago. Do bottled organic ferts have a shelf life? Or will they be good until this time next year? Who knows, maybe ill have my tent before then. 

:48:
Drfting


----------



## ston-loc

DIG for em brotha!!!! I tweezed out two more pillars today. First sign is dead leaves. Nothing to do with that. Eggs are layed in the bud and they chew their way out. They're there man. Gotta peel back buds and you'll find em.

If you didn't see my post in sick plants, I've really been dealing with powdery mildew. Really worse on the Beyond The Brain. Plan to start the chop on her tomorrow and salvage what I can get out of her. 

Here's some pics. The first three of the BTB thats getting chopped. Fourth one, is one of the Satoris. Fattening up! :48:


----------



## ston-loc

After some advice and discussion holding out for a bit. Was bittersweet, but chopped off a bunch of the BTB that had PM. Hopefully that will give me the time to let the good stuff up top go a bit further. Took a pic o the massive amount lost, but on my cel now. Will post mañana. Fingers crossed.


----------



## ston-loc

Here's the boneyard of all that I chopped of the BTB. Felt crappy doing it, but I think its for the best. Hopefully give the big top stuff some more time to fill out.

Then a couple of the closest Satori.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:clap:

:48:


----------



## ston-loc

Soooooooo,,, gonna be a daily deal to keep this in check. By the time I went out for afternoon rounds, a bunch more PM was visible that wasn't yesterday. I lopped off a bunch more that was spreading higher up to some of the colas, and took those down to atleast not lose them. 

Plan to do this on the BTB from here out. Snip off pm where I find it, and when I think I'll lose solid nugs if I leave them, harvest. Aside from all the lower garbage that had pm and pretty much spread it throughout, (*next years lesson, snip all of that crap out way earlier, and Eagle20 them before they flip*)

What I've got hanging so far. A few of the branches that I got out in time before the pm got to them.


----------



## ston-loc

So bummed on how much I've had to trash on the BTB cause of PM.


----------



## Roddy

Sorry about the pm, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

*and Eagle20 them before they flip**

A great lesson learned from Hal!


----------



## ston-loc

Super bummed. Entire beyond the brain came down today. Not a single bud on it without PM.  All I got out of it is a little mre than the pic a few post back. 

On another note, the satoris are doing ok and packing on the weight. Came home today to sagging over plants. Had to tie them up even more.


----------



## Roddy

Sad news, my friend, sorry!


----------



## kaotik

hxxp://www.jorgecervantes.tv/2011/10/washing-away-powdery-mildew/

just a thought. it's kind of hillbilly, and i'd never go as far as he does. 
but ozzy told me about this when i was having the pm battle of 2011.. i found it did clean them up a bit.. but as a spray; only works for a few days. (never tried to 'wash' them like Jorge does there)
thought i'd mention it, not much harm at this point.

hate that stuff. good luck man


----------



## ston-loc

Hey, thanks Kao. Ozzy actually messaged me about the H2O2 a little while back. Been spraying for a bit now, but seems like it builds up a resistance and doesnt work that long on some. Never would have imagined actually dipping buds in water  Maybe I'll give it a try. Couldn't hurt. Already wrote it off as compost, so maybe. Thanks brother!


----------



## drfting07

Choppin' two of four girls on my next day off that are showing amber. Strangely they're Satori's. My WW is still showing clear. :48: 

Drft


----------



## ston-loc

So, starting the official, non emergency chop this weekend. Wife and girls are going out of town for her work, so a few helpers are coming over sunday and we'll go to town :stoned:

Possibly the last set of pics before theyre down.. Looking pretty haggard, and sagging. Freaking borg are going to town on one of them too. Not long til it spreads.... 

Last pic of my mini micro grow clones that never found a home and have been just doing their thing on my table out back. Haha.


----------



## tastyness

Love the clones!  Still looks pretty terrific in spite of the last minute challenges.  Sound like you have the perfect Sunday planned.


----------



## ston-loc

One more for the night. Ya'll know how big a set of fiskers are. What do ya think


----------



## drfting07

Im sorry to hear about the BTB, Ston. It is good news for the satori's tho. Im glad to hear they faired well when the BTB was hit so hard.

 I deal with humid weather all summer, then the fall rains. All my satoris did exceptionaly well with the conditions. I never had to treat them, and there is no sign of PM on any. The WW had a little, and it was takin care of early. Ill keep satori from now on! 

I have a few nuggies of her beside me, actually. A little sample of whats to come....:bong:


----------



## AluminumMonster

Nice OD grow! That bud pic is crazy huge! I wish I lived somewhere I could grow a couple giants in the backyard.


----------



## Roddy

WOW, nice bud!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *ston*....Happy trimming my friend

:48:


----------



## HemperFi

Awesome bud....


----------



## gourmet

Very nice...


----------



## ston-loc

Good news, got a bunch down today. Bad news, the giant bud in that last pic, once delving deep to trim had a bunch of budrot. Just a chunk to trash, but still another bummer.

Loooooooooonnnnnggggggg day today of trimming. Had a couple shifts of family helpers and this was the pull from today. For the amount of work, the plants look untouched. Good for how much I'm gonna get. Bad for how much work I still have to do.

Question... How tight do you guys trim? Compare to this picture please. I'm not stressing because I'm planning to BHO all the trim, and it will be used. But just wondering what's acceptable smoke-wise.... Like how much leaf is ok... I feel like I butcher them too tight just trying to make them look pretty. Again, the trim aint going to waste, but still, just wondering... 

Not stoked that its 11:40, and this is my first relaxing minute of not "working" all day, and my alarm is set for 5:45 to get up for work..........


----------



## drfting07

Nice haul stone. Sorry about the budrot...that sucks! 

Personally, I like to remove the bigger fan leaves and leave the frosty leaves that are closest to the bud intact. Any branches that are popcorn are all going into bubble bags. 

Today im taking down my biggest satori, then tomorrow morning im taking the other largest girl. The other satori and White Widow im leaving for another week or two. I also found my canon camera at a buddies house. Ill should be able to take some great bud-shots for you guys.


----------



## Rosebud

Ston, those look amazing. I am so sorry about the bad news though.

When I trim for vaporizing, i leave a lot of the sugar leaf on. If I smoke joints, i want that off. So just depends. Take all the fan leaves and the medium size leaves off. 

You must be so tired this morning. Hang in, you will enjoy the fruits of your labor.


You guys rocked this grow!


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rosey and Drft :48: and yes, I'm a zombie this morning! Wa half hour late to work. Haha, good thing I'm the boss  Going to be right back at it once I get home around 4.


----------



## MARY-JANE

Sorry to here about you loss to that nasty stuff Ston-loc But for the most part looks like your going to have some really nice smoke. Happy trimming! Your bud trimming is nice too.
:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks MJ! :48: , one for you too...

Just sat down, again, been trimming since about 415. AND STILL THE PLANTS AREN'T EVEN DENTED!!!!  Dreading this, but probably going to have to hang large branches and trim as I can. Two of the 4 need to be completely down asap. Third is ready, but can wait a few. Fourth I think is good for a week. Problem is theres not enough time in the day.... Literally I wish some of you lived closer.... Final stretch. Needing the mojo more than ever. And really friggin :stoned: right now... and that is a wonderful thing


----------



## drfting07

Sounds good ston. Your gonna be busy!

Took down my first girl. I big ole satori girl. Ill post pics of hanging buds here soon. All cloudy, very few are amber. She was ready! The other girls have another week at least.


----------



## Rosebud

Um drft???? I am running low on satori...just a thought.


----------



## drfting07

Rosebud said:
			
		

> Um drft???? I am running low on satori...just a thought.
> Today 09:01 AM



Come on over Rose, and bring some Medical Woman with yah. Ide be happy to share! 

:icon_smile:
 I should have plenty for the bubble bags :hubba:


----------



## ston-loc

Lookin good drft :aok:


----------



## ston-loc

Third day straight and I honestly say I'm 2% harvested... 7 day forecast says sun, and I just came out back for a smoke and its sprinkling!  ************************!!!! 

Seriously need more helpers on a daily basis for the next two weeks!


----------



## Rosebud

I seriously don't know how you OD growers harvest. It took me 9 hours on two plants last weekend and they were a 1/4 of your size. Wish I was closer, i would help.


----------



## drfting07

Here's one for the books. Its been cooler at night, mid 40's, and ive got some beutiful purple coming out. 

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=800541&postcount=11


----------



## tastyness

Wow- looks like something someone made up while high in photoshop.
But since it is entered - I know it is undoctored.

*STUNNING*

Ordering these seeds soooooon


----------



## drfting07

Thank you Tasty for the kind words. I promiss theres no Photoshopping there. Just cropped and sharpened. 

:48: 
Drfting


----------



## ston-loc

Day 6 complete. Well, i've only been getting a couple hours a night after work through the week, but I'm beat! 

Plan to all day attack, hopefully with a helper or two, tomorrow and sunday.

So far what do you think? First pic whats hit the containers. 2nd pic, whats currently hanging. 

Thats what i have from 6 days of trimming. The left two are 8qt tupperware, right ones a 4qt. Sunday all day trim with some help. Monday after work with some help. And the rest, solo after work tues-today. 

Third pic, what's still left!  Aside from the skeleton of the BTB, 3 satoris are mostly untouched, and the one on the right has the main top colas off her.

Last pic, really really weird, but I think this one satori got pollinated. Dug through her and no signs of hermieness. Plus its not riddled with seeds. I dunno. I found four of these, in all that has been trimmed so far, and i swear it looks like an under developed seed. Pic one, the bowls in the middle and right are from this plant. 

Anyhow, still fighting PM. Still trying to trim faster than the borg destroy... Tendinitis is friggin killing me. But I've been :stoned: as hell and all smiles. Ready to be done trimming for sure, but still all smiles.


----------



## ston-loc

Doh, pics werent added.... Here ya go... :bong:


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, I must be :stoned: ..................... 3rd times a charm


----------



## kaotik

sore back, hands, fingers, tired-ness..
yup, i'd diagnose you with having a successful season


----------



## ston-loc

Day 9 straight, in the books :stoned:

Not even half way there and oh so tired.....


----------



## ston-loc

FWIW, wet weight aint much to go on, but the only thing I've weighed was this gnarly big cola, and it was 4.2 oz wet... Pulled another today, and have like 6 more just on that one plant. Fighting budrot though. The pictured one wouldve been 8 inches longer, but had a couple inch section of rot. Goddamn catterpillars!!!! They eat and kill, then the dead stuff sits to rot.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Sorry to hear the rot *ston*...bud looks good...Ive spotted a little rot and some Powder mold...with it raining everyday and night now  makes me look even more..If I clip off the rot...the whole plant comes down...ya think we can claim "disabilty" after trimming:rofl:

*drft*...nice Harvest my friend...do ya have any still standing?

take care and be safe fellas
:48:


----------



## drfting07

4U, thats one plant. The other three havent been touched. Ive filled 5 quart jars with buds from the first girl. The other come down next week i hope. Not seeing any amber yet.


----------



## ston-loc

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear the rot *ston*...bud looks good...Ive spotted a little rot and some Powder mold...with it raining everyday and night now  makes me look even more..If I clip off the rot...the whole plant comes down...ya think we can claim "disabilty" after trimming:rofl:
> 
> *drft*...nice Harvest my friend...do ya have any still standing?
> 
> take care and be safe fellas
> :48:


FOR REALS MAN!! :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Wow....Great year *Drft*...cant wait to see the next Harvest...I took a few more today...kinda depressing really.:cry:..But atleast I have the Shed to Fallow up with...:bolt::bong:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks 4U! 

Choppers paid a visit to my area. Im in the clear now :cool2: No sweat!


----------



## ston-loc

Day 12 straight of trimming in the books. (couple hours after work that is), Ready to be done, and still SOOOOOOOOOOOO much more. The buds trichs are all mostly cloudy still. Amber on the sugar leaves. But budrot has hit big time on the big dense colas. Plan to just keep at it, and what survives by the time it's all down is what it is. Worst part is that rain is in the forcast for monday, so I'll be getting the entire cover up this weekend and see how much I can take some of what's left. 

Ready to be done with all the trimming :stoned:


----------



## ston-loc

Can't post pics from the phone, and my computer is acting up. Budrot is destroying a lot of big dense stuff. Dealing as best as possible. Entire canopy is up, rain in the forecast mon-weds. 

The beyond the brain that was mostly lost to PM, well what was salvaged went into jars today at 57%Rh. Managed to get 3 zips off it so it wasn't a total loss.

Working working working.


----------



## ston-loc

Smoked some BTB today, LOVE IT!!!! Fighting mold like crazy on the others. Salvaging what I can. Rain just hit. Plants are covered, but I'm sure the moisture in the air is going to wreak havoc. We'll see.....


----------



## Rosebud

Glad you love the BTB, i haven't popped those seeds yet so good to know. 

Keep fighting the PM war.  Hang in Ston,


----------



## ston-loc

I'm sure it would've been better if I could have let it go a few more weeks. Not a super heavy hitter, but great up itty  get stuff done high. All day my eyes felt like they were smiling :rofl:


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Ston 

Took another yesterday. She has been chopped into manageable pieces and today ill be busy trimming her up. Another good haul, too. The last satori will be coming down in another week. She is the biggest, healthiest girl yet. The purple girl i posted in BPOTM. I let her go as long as i can, and now the caterpillars have found they way to her. Ill be keeping a close eye on this one.

:48: Satori

Drft


----------



## ston-loc

Right on Drft. 

Yeah, I'm now finding at least a caterpillar per cola. Up to 3 even. Every day that passes, more gets destroyed, and then sits, and then budrot.... SUCKS!!!! These girls are just too big and not enough time in the day to trim and pull her down.

On a bright side, the branches I took today all have a few amber trics on the buds, so atleast I managed to take em this far before the bugs, PM, and budrot totally destroyed them.


----------



## ston-loc

Ok, so finally got my computer fixed enough to post a couple pics. LOVING SATORI!!!!!!! :fly: 

Today was 20th day straight of trimming at least for a couple hours after work. The first pic is from the beginning of the week of what the house looked like. A bit more is down now, but still tons on the plants to get down.

Second pic, also already have 4 of these half gallon mason jars filled along with the first pic stuff.

Losing alot. My scrap pile out back is insanely wasteful with how much salvageable stuff is in there, but I just dont have the time while trying to save legit stuff on the plants. I seriously dont understand how some of you do it. I had 5 plants. TC, 4U, and many others,,, much respect! :48:


----------



## Rosebud

I am so glad you guys are about done. I am also really happy you love the satori. But what's not to love about satori really? 
Congratulations to both of you ...great job. This has bee a great grow to watch, thank you.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! I'm really happy with how this season went. Aside from the problems, I call it a success. Definitely never expected to have 8 footers when I popped the beans months ago. Ready to be done, and close the book on my second grow.

Excited to learn something new also. Buddy of mine is gonna come to town, and we're going to make BHO with all the trim I've been saving.


----------



## HemperFi

Excellent adventure -- you did great -- be safe with all the fresh buddage. A final tally will be nice to hear about -- and the smoke reports as well 

Peace


----------



## 7greeneyes

all the OD MP'ers here have just done really awesome....:yay:


----------



## drfting07

Harvest here is over @ Drfting's. 10x 2 qrt jars filled and curing, and 2 plants trimmed and hanging. Ill take pics! :cool2:


----------



## ston-loc

BEAT!!! Today was day 26 straight. I started way early, fighting/salvaging what I could vs powdery mildew. Smokes good, just really mellow. Later stuff that I've tried quick dried hits way harder. Didn't really see much amber on the actual buds til recently. So pretty much, I have a wide range of early mellow stuff, to stuff that actually made it where it needed to be. Really stoked with this season. Hemper, I'll give a final tally once alls said and done :aok:

Bunch of stuff is really purpling up from the colder weather. The pic doesnt really do it justice, but the darker shades are totally purple.

Really sad how much is just rotting away, and getting destroyed from caterpillars and mold. But only so many hours in the day..... Still would call it a successful season  :48:

Thanks for all the kind words everyone


----------



## drfting07

:icon_smile: Things are coming to an end here. All the buds are in the hanging room, either in jars or still on the line. This Satori is great stuff! 

:48: 

Special thanks to Ston-loc, Rose, THG, 4U, Ozzy, PC, Roddy and eveyone else here at MP. Rip this guys.....:bong: 

:cool2: Drfting


----------



## drfting07

I fo'got to mention! I have a few gallons of dried trim for hash! I need to track down my buddy and borrow his bags! :bolt:


----------



## Roddy

ston-loc said:
			
		

> BEAT!!! Today was day 26 straight. I started way early, fighting/salvaging what I could vs powdery mildew. Smokes good, just really mellow. Later stuff that I've tried quick dried hits way harder. Didn't really see much amber on the actual buds til recently. So pretty much, I have a wide range of early mellow stuff, to stuff that actually made it where it needed to be. Really stoked with this season. Hemper, I'll give a final tally once alls said and done :aok:
> 
> Bunch of stuff is really purpling up from the colder weather. The pic doesnt really do it justice, but the darker shades are totally purple.
> 
> Really sad how much is just rotting away, and getting destroyed from caterpillars and mold. But only so many hours in the day..... Still would call it a successful season  :48:
> 
> Thanks for all the kind words everyone



And the experience should make for even better next year...well done and THANKS for sharing!! Congrats on the grow, my friend!


----------



## Roddy

drfting07 said:
			
		

> :icon_smile: Things are coming to an end here. All the buds are in the hanging room, either in jars or still on the line. This Satori is great stuff!
> 
> :48:
> 
> Special thanks to Ston-loc, Rose, THG, 4U, Ozzy, PC, Roddy and eveyone else here at MP. Rip this guys.....:bong:
> 
> :cool2: Drfting




Jars jars jars....you're gonna have a great winter! :aok: It was great to watch all the fun you guys were having, and I think you set the bar for next year...Roddy want better greenhouse results!!


----------



## drfting07

:ciao: Thanks Roddy! 

:48:


----------



## drfting07

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to Roddy again.



I tried Roddy :rofl: Im looking at 15 1/2 stuffed 2 quart jars.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Roddy, and congrats Drft. Had planned to call it done yesterday, but once we started digging under what looked to be rotten, the rotten colas cut away and tons of good nugs on lower off shoots. Looks like I've still got a few days of trimming frosty milky amber nugs left before I call 2012 a wrap. :48:

So far 4 half gallon mason jars. 2 8qt tupperwares and 6 4qt tupperwares being burped, and 30' of buds hanging on lines still. Who wants to come lend a hand :rofl:


----------



## ston-loc

Some work put in today. Still lots of good small nugs throughout the 3 standing girls. Just like a scavenger hunt to find them. Probably pulled another 1/4oz today in the couple hours I had after work. The girls are looking really pathetic and sad, all the good stuff just rotting away. Not sure how much more I'm doing this til i just call it done.

Current pic from today after transferring some from the containers to jars, and line to containers. Still a ways to go :stoned:


----------



## ston-loc

Thread has long been dead after harvest. But figured to end it for good after the final work today. Been kind of MIA after 32 days straight of harvesting. Definitely need to game plan that better next year.

Have been just looking at the boneyard of so much rotten stuff for months now. Finally took the time to lop them all down and clean up the yard for the season. 

Ended up losing all but 3 zips off one plant to powdery mildew. Lost a ton to PM and bud rot on the other 4. Final dried weight is a rough estimate from smaller amounts weighed, and what was given to helpers. Pretty sure ended up around 3 1/2 lbs dried give or take. Pretty stoked on grow number 2's results. Now the yard is cleared, and a few month break until game planning next season. Hope you all enjoyed. Thanks for all the kind words along the way.

Few pics to go out on. 

The boneyard finally getting cut down.

The gnarly trunk of one of them. Actually have it setting aside to dry out. Bout the size of a baseball bat, but wider, haha.

Same ones root ball. Full root ball in the 33 gallon tote  

Thanks again all for looking. :48:


----------



## Rosebud

This was a great fun ride. You guys really rocked it. Look at those roots and trunk. Man.  
Thanks for sharing your journal.


----------



## ston-loc

Thanks Rose! I still definitely consider myself a newbie. Could have yielded way more had I got it down in time. But, is what it is. Live and learn.


----------

